# Ricapitolando ... ahahahah



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Il nano e' fottuto, l'utile idiota di Fini si e' suicidato e l'altra utile idiota della lega sta per cadere nel trappolone perche' non ha alternative, visto che rimanendo col nano sparirebbe nel cesso insieme a lui...

Ottimo!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ed ora, gentilmente offerto dalla casa, vogliate gradire un intermezzo musicale!!!::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55yCQOioTyY&feature=player_embedded#at=77


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

​


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Vedo dei simbolismi dei più epravati comunisti della vecchia dittautra sovietica, spero che nessuno sia uno scopro comunista come non sia uno sporco nazista come non sia uno sporco fascista, perchè questi lati del ventesimo secolo sono la vergogna della umanità.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

*Anticipazioni* 


*Benigni all'Ariston giovedì
con il "suo" Inno di Mameli*

         L'attore sarò ospite della serata dedicata alla celebrazione del 150esimo dell'Unità d'Italia. Morandi: "Non credo che lo farà per sbeffeggiare. Anche se lui può far quello che vuole" _dal nostro inviato ALESSANDRA VITALI

http://www.repubblica.it/


_:up:

​


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2011)

Ma che bello questo periodo, davvero bellissimo :up:

ps grazie Stermi per i Modena.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedo dei simbolismi dei più epravati comunisti della vecchia dittautra sovietica, spero che nessuno sia uno scopro comunista come non sia uno sporco nazista come non sia uno sporco fascista, perchè questi lati del ventesimo secolo sono la vergogna della umanità.



Tu vai a scrivere la "e-mail" Daniele, da bravo figliolo vai, vai, vai


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedo dei simbolismi dei più epravati comunisti della vecchia dittautra sovietica, spero che nessuno sia uno scopro comunista come non sia uno sporco nazista come non sia uno sporco fascista, perchè questi lati del ventesimo secolo sono la vergogna della umanità.


Una dedica col kuore...to' ciapa...
(metti pure a palla...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcs0ZTLtZrE&feature=fvw


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

:sorriso2:



:cincin:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



:sorriso:​


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

*anche se non concordo con lui*



Mari' ha detto:


> Tu vai a scrivere la "e-mail" Daniele, da bravo figliolo vai, vai, vai


 ma scusa, marì...perché non controbattere con normali argomenti di discussione?
questo è un tuo limite non un suo ...in questo caso


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa, marì...perché non controbattere con normali argomenti di discussione?
> questo è un tuo limite non un suo ...in questo caso


E' finito il tempo del dialogo...GAME OVER...

*NUN SE FANNO PRIGIONIERIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!*

Ps: e scansate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH...
Siamo nel 2011, con l'Europa unità...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..con il muro crollato nel 1989, con Obama presidente....ahahahaahahahahahahaha...
E loro son fermi ancora agli anni 70....ahahahahahahahaahahahahaha

Allora mi ci metto anch'io...
Ah i tempi andati di Checco Beppe...quando noi veneti eravamo sotto la santa madre Austria! Ah che tempi...senza Roma ladrona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che scemi, son convinti che dopo Berlusconi, finalmente ci sarà l'avvento del regno del proletariato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Da non credere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' finito il tempo del dialogo...GAME OVER...
> 
> *NUN SE FANNO PRIGIONIERIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


che modi
io mi scanso ma mi spiace vedere che gente che la pensa più o meno come me si dimostra intollerante.
quindi incoerente negli ideali che manifesta


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa, marì...perché non controbattere con normali argomenti di discussione?
> questo è un tuo limite non un suo ...in questo caso


Lo so  a scuola me lo dicevono sempre le/gli insegnanti: E' intelligente ma non si applica :mrgreen:  vuoi darmi qualche lezione tu? 


La cosa PIU' importante e' che capisco IO, comprendi? ... e mi regolo di conseguenza, a modo mio ... il tempo per farmi capire e' scaduto, finito e, me ne fotto  chi mi capisce e' bene, chi no  so cazzi suoi, punto.


Ti serve altro?


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so  a scuola me lo dicevono sempre le/gli insegnanti: E' intelligente ma non si applica :mrgreen: vuoi darmi qualche lezione tu?
> 
> 
> La cosa PIU' importante e' che capisco IO, comprendi? ... e mi regolo di conseguenza, a modo mio ... il tempo per farmi capire e' scaduto, finito e, me ne fotto  chi mi capisce e' bene, chi no  so cazzi suoi, punto.
> ...


 a posto,grazie...ma se insisti un the al mirtillo


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH...
> Siamo nel 2011, con l'Europa unità...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..con il muro crollato nel 1989, con Obama presidente....ahahahaahahahahahahaha...
> E loro son fermi ancora agli anni 70....ahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
> 
> ...


Intanto te e l'amichetti tua ve ne ritornerete da indove siete usciti....

le fogne...

gia' te lo dicetti...

statt'accuort'....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a posto,grazie...ma se insisti un the al mirtillo


Tu confondi sempre la Gentilezza per il Servilismo :mrgreen: e mo:



http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg






:scoreggia:​ 

:updue:​


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

al cocco?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Stermi' tieni presente che *Guido del Turco *(autore del servizio), e' il figlio dell’ex governatore dell’Abruzzo *Ottaviano 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af5slCaW-e0





*


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' tieni presente che *Guido del Turco *(autore del servizio), e' il figlio dell’ex governatore dell’Abruzzo *Ottaviano
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af5slCaW-e0
> ...


Il padre mo' la' sta...Pdl...

stummerd'...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il padre mo' la' sta...Pdl...
> 
> stummerd'...


Venduti di merda :bleah:


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snvHpFRO0hA


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

questa poi mi commuove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24tOTlVaTRo&feature=watch_response


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snvHpFRO0hA


Scusa ma, il paraurti della tua auto e' intonso o....???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

la vera integrazione

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAQ3gra_Oos&feature=related


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

cosi' te senti a casina...

te lo dedica il tuo guru...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

il mio guru

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPMSkrWlxkg&feature=related


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

http://www.salutedomani.com/il_webl...to-protocollo-dintesa-regione-sindacati-.html



Strano che i comunisti quì non cerano!


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

Fatti non pugnette!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

in tuo onore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Fatti non pugnette!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> in tuo onore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per essere fatto sei fatto....

ed anche di roba scarsa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per essere fatto sei fatto....
> 
> ed anche di roba scarsa...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è vecchia cambiala *psycho* 
_*:rotfl:*_


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> è vecchia cambiala *psycho*
> _*:rotfl:*_


Cioe' e' da tanto che te fai?

Porello...me fai pena...

pero' come broccolatore vai forte...

me pari Omino Bianco, ma Bianco Bianco Bianco...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Io dico solo che certi simbolismi che fanno parte della violenza del ventesimo secolo andrebbero con buon gusto evitati. Vi piace il comunismo? Allora studiate un poco di quello che hanno fatto alla popolazione i cari compagni a come hanno piegato dei popoli interi ad acusarsi l'un l'altro pur di avere la pagnotta di pane più grossa, di come hanno deportato gente di etnia tedesca (il che non vuol dire tedeschi) nel dopoguerra nei stessi carri bestiame usati dai nazisti per gli ebrei e non dico altro.
Ho una sensibilità superiore alla media e quando vedo certe cose mi indigno, se vedessi una svastica mi incazzerei nel medesimo modo.
QUi vedo invece un fervore di persone che credono di sapere tutto loro cosa sia giusto, che la visione politica debba essere monodimensioale e che tutti quelli che la pensano diversamente siano o grandissimi stupidi o persone che hanno studiato troppo poco, mentre ho scoperto che chi valuta un dialogo è forse la persona più adatta al capire anche argomentazioni differenti.
In questo forum ho visto sempre più  offfese e solo offese a chi la pensa diversamente, ma questa è la politica dellla sinistra? No scusate, credete che questo cameratismo sia politica? Allora mi spiace, non sono i 18 anni necessari per poter votare, ma una età non ben definita in cui bisogna comprendere le ragioni dell'altro.
Perchè per chi non lo comprendesse tra Berlusconi e Prodi al governo le cose veramente importanti non le ha fatte  nessuno (toccare in modo totale il fisco creando nuovi meccanismi), abbiamo solo dei vigliacchi al potere, e qui tutti ad  inneggiare i vigliacchi da una parte e offendere i vigliacchi dell'altra, guardate un poco che le idee cambiano, ma il succo del discroso in assurdo in Italia permane lo stesso.
Immobilismo completo, rimpiango alcuni politici degli inizi dellla reppubblic, sapevano quale fosse il bene comune.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io dico solo che certi simbolismi che fanno parte della violenza del ventesimo secolo andrebbero con buon gusto evitati. Vi piace il comunismo? Allora studiate un poco di quello che hanno fatto alla popolazione i cari compagni a come hanno piegato dei popoli interi ad acusarsi l'un l'altro pur di avere la pagnotta di pane più grossa, di come hanno deportato gente di etnia tedesca (il che non vuol dire tedeschi) nel dopoguerra nei stessi carri bestiame usati dai nazisti per gli ebrei e non dico altro.
> Ho una sensibilità superiore alla media e quando vedo certe cose mi indigno, se vedessi una svastica mi incazzerei nel medesimo modo.
> QUi vedo invece un fervore di persone che credono di sapere tutto loro cosa sia giusto, che la visione politica debba essere monodimensioale e che tutti quelli che la pensano diversamente siano o grandissimi stupidi o persone che hanno studiato troppo poco, mentre ho scoperto che chi valuta un dialogo è forse la persona più adatta al capire anche argomentazioni differenti.
> In questo forum ho visto sempre più offfese e solo offese a chi la pensa diversamente, ma questa è la politica dellla sinistra? No scusate, credete che questo cameratismo sia politica? Allora mi spiace, non sono i 18 anni necessari per poter votare, ma una età non ben definita in cui bisogna comprendere le ragioni dell'altro.
> ...


comunque la si pensi questo è il modo di parlare di politica: argomentando le proprie idee ed opinioni


----------



## Simy (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io dico solo che certi simbolismi che fanno parte della violenza del ventesimo secolo andrebbero con buon gusto evitati. Vi piace il comunismo? Allora studiate un poco di quello che hanno fatto alla popolazione i cari compagni a come hanno piegato dei popoli interi ad acusarsi l'un l'altro pur di avere la pagnotta di pane più grossa, di come hanno deportato gente di etnia tedesca (il che non vuol dire tedeschi) nel dopoguerra nei stessi carri bestiame usati dai nazisti per gli ebrei e non dico altro.
> Ho una sensibilità superiore alla media e quando vedo certe cose mi indigno, se vedessi una svastica mi incazzerei nel medesimo modo.
> QUi vedo invece un fervore di persone che credono di sapere tutto loro cosa sia giusto, che la visione politica debba essere monodimensioale e che tutti quelli che la pensano diversamente siano o grandissimi stupidi o persone che hanno studiato troppo poco, mentre ho scoperto che chi valuta un dialogo è forse la persona più adatta al capire anche argomentazioni differenti.
> In questo forum ho visto sempre più offfese e solo offese a chi la pensa diversamente, ma questa è la politica dellla sinistra? No scusate, credete che questo cameratismo sia politica? Allora mi spiace, non sono i 18 anni necessari per poter votare, ma una età non ben definita in cui bisogna comprendere le ragioni dell'altro.
> ...


 bravo Daniele! sono pienamente d'accordo! :up:


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la si pensi questo è il modo di parlare di politica: argomentando le proprie idee ed opinioni


Minerva, per me la politica è discussione, perchè le soluzioni, quelle vere provengono dal confronto e dalla colontà di cercare una vera via di scampo da un problema reale.
E' come avere ognuno un ingrediente per il minestrone, a prescindere da chi ha l'ingrediente più buono (ed è sempre opinabile) il minestrone viene bene con tutti quelli.
In Italia viviamo di estremi da troppo tempo, da tifo da stadio che non centra nulla con la politica.
E' da anni che vorrei un asse di discussione PDL (prima altro) e PD (prima altro), e da anni che vorrei davvero i politici cercare di risolvere i problemi non pensando che una legge possa bastare, ma che questa deve essere applicata nel giusto modo e mi tiro giù ogni volta che vedo un politico appellarsi alla tifoseria e non alle ragioni. :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, *per me la politica è discussione, perchè le soluzioni, quelle vere provengono dal confronto e dalla colontà di cercare una vera via di scampo da un problema reale.*
> E' come avere ognuno un ingrediente per il minestrone, a prescindere da chi ha l'ingrediente più buono (ed è sempre opinabile) il minestrone viene bene con tutti quelli.
> In Italia viviamo di estremi da troppo tempo, da tifo da stadio che non centra nulla con la politica.
> E' da anni che vorrei un asse di discussione PDL (prima altro) e PD (prima altro), e da anni che vorrei davvero i politici cercare di risolvere i problemi non pensando che una legge possa bastare, ma che questa deve essere applicata nel giusto modo e mi tiro giù ogni volta che vedo un politico appellarsi alla tifoseria e non alle ragioni. :unhappy:


 se tu apportassi questa lucidità anche ai sentimenti avresti risolto i tuoi problemi, dani


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io dico solo che certi simbolismi che fanno parte della violenza del ventesimo secolo andrebbero con buon gusto evitati. Vi piace il comunismo? Allora studiate un poco di quello che hanno fatto alla popolazione i cari compagni a come hanno piegato dei popoli interi ad acusarsi l'un l'altro pur di avere la pagnotta di pane più grossa, di come hanno deportato gente di etnia tedesca (il che non vuol dire tedeschi) nel dopoguerra nei stessi carri bestiame usati dai nazisti per gli ebrei e non dico altro.
> Ho una sensibilità superiore alla media e quando vedo certe cose mi indigno, se vedessi una svastica mi incazzerei nel medesimo modo.
> QUi vedo invece un fervore di persone che credono di sapere tutto loro cosa sia giusto, che la visione politica debba essere monodimensioale e che tutti quelli che la pensano diversamente siano o grandissimi stupidi o persone che hanno studiato troppo poco, mentre ho scoperto che chi valuta un dialogo è forse la persona più adatta al capire anche argomentazioni differenti.
> In questo forum ho visto sempre più  offfese e solo offese a chi la pensa diversamente, ma questa è la politica dellla sinistra? No scusate, credete che questo cameratismo sia politica? Allora mi spiace, non sono i 18 anni necessari per poter votare, ma una età non ben definita in cui bisogna comprendere le ragioni dell'altro.
> ...


Danie' ti piace rimestare nel torbido....contento te...

il comunismo in Italia non e' mai stato applicato come nei casi che ti piace tanto prendere a  bandiera per il semplice motivo, come ti ho gia' detto altre volte, che furono prese le distanze da certi eccessi a differenza delle merdate che abbiamo subìto dal fascismo di casa nostra e dal nazismo....

ora siccome ti ho gia' detto piu' volte che questa distinzione e' basilare per potersi confrontare e tu ogni volta mischi le carte, fai capire che sei stupido o in malafede....

ci arrivi smettendo di fare la vittima che non capisce mai 'na sega manco dei cazzi suoi personali che niente a che fare hanno con la politica?


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator, il comunismo in se è il comunismo, basato su un errore grande come una casa. Credi che il comunismo di stampo sovietico sia nato già così? No, anzi era quanto di più bello potesse essere, ma l'idea in se manca di una variabile incredibilmente potente, considera l'uomo come macchina. 
La realtà è che l'uomo porterà una idea così assoluta ad una dittatura a prescindere. Poi sterminator, se il comunismo in Italia avrà preso le distanze a parole, ma ha apreso anche i soldini e quindi scusa se te lo dico, non è meglio diffidarte di un assolutismo così poco ragionevole.
Non dico che non bisogna avere idee di sinistra, dico solo che il comunismo in sè è superato, antico ed obsoleto e quello che serve a noi non è una idea universalmente giusta, semplicemente perchè non esiste.
Poi ti farò notare che tu parli sempre di Italia e che da noi non ha avuto piede e via così, ma noi siamo una piccolissima parte di mondo tanto vicina a certe parti che hanno avutro la deriva conosciuta che manco hai idea e ti parlo di quello che è successo in certi stati perchè come ho detto solo un uomo si può definire comunista e con sincerità, tutti gli altri sono uomini politici che non avendo avuto il potere non si può sapere cosa avrebbero fatto e la maggioranza di essi è rimasta corrotta come non mai.
Io ho solo visto che l'unico vero tentativo di applicare il comunismo vero è stato uccciso sul nascere e tanti uomini politici italiani sono stati zitti alla vicenda per non far dispiacere al PCUS, quindi come ben vedi io sono dell'idea che non esiste nazione o posto dove nazismo, fascismo e comunismo siano differenti, semplicemente sono assolutismi del ventesimo secolo e adesso andrebbe argomentato il perchè fallirono miseramente.
Mentre vedo inneggiare a cose che sono dell'altro mondo, un tifo da stadio che non è per nulla da persona intelligente e in questo forum alcune persone le reputo intelligenti.
Poi dal mio punto di vista tu sei un cafone bello e buono, perchè offendi per direttissima ogni idea diversa dalla tua e questo modo di fare se è quello che reputi del buon compagno allora non è dissimile di quello che tanto dici di essere stato rifiutato in Italia.
Sterminator, l'eleganza nel discutere di politica è una cosa rara in un mondo che confonde politca con urla e strilli.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ora siccome ti ho gia' detto piu' volte che questa distinzione e' basilare per potersi confrontare e tu ogni volta mischi le carte, fai capire che sei stupido o in malafede....
> 
> ci arrivi smettendo di fare la vittima che non capisce mai 'na sega manco dei cazzi suoi personali che niente a che fare hanno con la politica?


Altra cosa, fino allo stupido ti sei rapportato decentemente, invece dandomi dello stupido hai perso la credibilità di tutto quello che hai detto, come sempre la idea che gettare fango sull'altro sia l'unico metodo per sembrare migliori prevale.
Impara da chi pensandola magari come te usa più elganza e che discorre delle cose sapendo che quello che dice non è la verità assoluta, in caso contrario puoi benissimo diventare il prossimo papa vista la cerrtezza che ci metti nel dire che tu hai ragione e che il restante popolino brutto e stupido ha torto.
Poi ricorda una cosa importante, le cose vanno espresse in termini sempre più grandi del regionalismo che ti appartiene, una cosa che non è bella da noi non è bella neppure altrove, quindi cerchiamo di andare avanti e non guardare sempre indietro nelle porcate dei padri dei nostri padri.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la si pensi questo è il modo di parlare di politica: argomentando le proprie idee ed opinioni


Come ha fatto Quintina (l'unica) con me no?
Parlandomi di una donna in gamba, e facendomi interessare a quello che ha da dire no?
Insultare i politici non è parlare di politica.
Denigrare le idee degli altri non è parlare di politica.
La politica è una cosa seria.
Ci sono persone che ci hanno rimesso la vita per il loro IDEALE politico.
Ci sono persone che hanno sacrificato e lottato che hanno pagato prezzi altissimi per arrivare alla pace, alla libertà, al diritto ognuno di esprimere la propria opinione, per vedersi tutelati e rappresentati.

Appunto argomentando le proprie idee ed opinioni...

Dove lo vedi fare in questa sezione del forum? Me lo spieghi?


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come ha fatto Quintina (l'unica) con me no?
> Parlandomi di una donna in gamba, e facendomi interessare a quello che ha da dire no?
> Insultare i politici non è parlare di politica.
> Denigrare le idee degli altri non è parlare di politica.
> ...


 perché lo chiedi a me  , scusa?


----------



## Simy (16 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se tu apportassi questa lucidità anche ai sentimenti avresti risolto i tuoi problemi, dani


 parole sante! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

Danie' io perdo la pazienza e mi stufo solo quando vedo il fumo....

e tu ne fai tanto....

ti ricordi le tue perle dell'altro giorno?

io ancora sto a ride...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ora non ti dovrebbe risultare importante se io ti considero stupido perche' non riesci ad essere cosi' "lucido" e a rimanere nelle sabbie mobili anche per i cazzi tuoi personali....sbattetene dei fora tanto sei nel giusto....:mrgreen:

per me invece e' come fare due+due...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator, il comunismo in se è il comunismo, basato su un errore grande come una casa. Credi che il comunismo di stampo sovietico sia nato già così? No, anzi era quanto di più bello potesse essere, ma l'idea in se manca di una variabile incredibilmente potente, considera l'uomo come macchina.
> La realtà è che l'uomo porterà una idea così assoluta ad una dittatura a prescindere. Poi sterminator, se il comunismo in Italia avrà preso le distanze a parole, ma ha apreso anche i soldini e quindi scusa se te lo dico, non è meglio diffidarte di un assolutismo così poco ragionevole.
> Non dico che non bisogna avere idee di sinistra, dico solo che il comunismo in sè è superato, antico ed obsoleto e quello che serve a noi non è una idea universalmente giusta, semplicemente perchè non esiste.
> Poi ti farò notare che tu parli sempre di Italia e che da noi non ha avuto piede e via così, ma noi siamo una piccolissima parte di mondo tanto vicina a certe parti che hanno avutro la deriva conosciuta che manco hai idea e ti parlo di quello che è successo in certi stati perchè come ho detto solo un uomo si può definire comunista e con sincerità, tutti gli altri sono uomini politici che non avendo avuto il potere non si può sapere cosa avrebbero fatto e la maggioranza di essi è rimasta corrotta come non mai.
> ...


Verissimo eh?
Penso sempre a De Gasperi che va dai capozzoni americani e riesce a dire a loro, noi italiani abbiamo la nostra identità, non ricostruiamo il paese senza Togliatti, perchè lui tiene buone certe classi sociali, io altre. Noi microbo paese, distrutto dalla guerra, colonizzato dagli usa, siamo riusciti a mantenere il PCI e le sinistre dentro al parlamento, perchè avevano un ruolo necessario eh? Fare diversamente portava il paese alla guerra civile.
Almeno De Gasperi che sotto il fascismo ebbe anche di che patire, potè dire agli americani del ruolo importantissimo svolto dalla resistenza. 
Parliamo magari del fatto che se andava al governo nel dopo guerra il PCI...ci trovavamo tutta la penisola attorniata dai sommergibili della Nato?
Volete essere amici di TIto? Ok...siamo qui tutti con i missili puntati fate voi.

Tanto per capirci leggiamo questo libro:
http://www.ibs.it/code/9788806118792/ginsborg-paul/storia-italia-dal.html

Solo per iniziare...almeno è scritto da un super partes...un osservatore esterno...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come ha fatto Quintina (l'unica) con me no?
> Parlandomi di una donna in gamba, e facendomi interessare a quello che ha da dire no?
> Insultare i politici non è parlare di politica.
> Denigrare le idee degli altri non è parlare di politica.
> ...


Per te vale la stessa risposta data a Daniele riguardo al fumo, solo che tu hai, a differenza sua, una produzione industriale....


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo eh?
> Penso sempre a De Gasperi che va dai capozzoni americani e riesce a dire a loro, noi italiani abbiamo la nostra identità, non ricostruiamo il paese senza Togliatti, perchè lui tiene buone certe classi sociali, io altre. Noi microbo paese, distrutto dalla guerra, colonizzato dagli usa, siamo riusciti a mantenere il PCI e le sinistre dentro al parlamento, perchè avevano un ruolo necessario eh? Fare diversamente portava il paese alla guerra civile.
> Almeno De Gasperi che sotto il fascismo ebbe anche di che patire, potè dire agli americani del ruolo importantissimo svolto dalla resistenza.
> Parliamo magari del fatto che se andava al governo nel dopo guerra il PCI...ci trovavamo tutta la penisola attorniata dai sommergibili della Nato?
> ...


Esibisciti anche sull'occupazione fascista nei Balcani fatta dai tuoi beniamini come Roatta o Robotti cosi' spieghi al volgo ed inquadri nell'ottica corretta anche il fenomeno foibe lasciato sempre penzolante...

sempre se il tuo Minculpop te lo permette...:mrgreen:

per me non sai un cazzo e ti riparerai nella solita cortina fumogena...

ihihihihihihihih

dai facce ride...ma chissa' perche' so convinto che ti darai...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per te vale la stessa risposta data a Daniele riguardo al fumo, solo che tu hai, a differenza sua, una produzione industriale....


Allora parlaci del tuo arrosto.
Sentiamo i risultati concreti, materiali e tangibili del tuo impegno politico:
Hai mai fatto parte di una giunta comunale, almeno?
Almeno quello...
E se c'è stata un'attività politica da parte tua a quale risultato ha portato?
Parla di qualcosa di costruttivo no?
Ne sei capace?
Un po' di assertività? No?
Scendi in campo no?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora parlaci del tuo arrosto.
> Sentiamo i risultati concreti, materiali e tangibili del tuo impegno politico:
> Hai mai fatto parte di una giunta comunale, almeno?
> Almeno quello...
> ...


Il curriculum mica serve in questa sede....

evitare di sparare cazzate antistoriche per fare fumo invece sarebbe gia' sufficiente e consono...

pero' capisco che e' un concetto troppo complicato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Esibisciti anche sull'occupazione fascista nei Balcani fatta dai tuoi beniamini come Roatta o Robotti cosi' spieghi al volgo ed inquadri nell'ottica corretta anche il fenomeno foibe lasciato sempre penzolante...
> 
> sempre se il tuo Minculpop te lo permette...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Proprio perchè non so un cazzo e mi interessa di capire i fenomeni ho sempre cercato di documentarmi, sia per un versante, sia per un altro.
Per esempio ho aperto un 3d per raccogliere opinioni su un testo che s'intitola il libro nero del comunismo.
Forse dovresti leggerti qualche libro di Epistemiologia, per capire che anche se può darti fastidio, è normale, lecito, che sempre tutto possa venire messo in discussione. Compito degli storici è verificare continuamente in base a documenti inconfutabili, l'oggettivazione degli eventi materiali.
Ogni bravo epistemiologo sa, che, purtroppo, non è tanto importante che un fatto sia avvenuto o meno, quanto evitare certe forche caudine, dovute alla parzialità e ai paradigmi, soprattutto quelli, usati da chi compie l'indagine. 
Per dirti...se io riesco a convincere il mondo intero che i campi di sterminio non sono mai esistiti, essi cesseranno di esistere nella coscienza collettiva, diventeranno una leggenda metropolitana, finchè non ci sarà chi con nuove scoperte dimostrerà che invece sono esistite.
Tu invece pensi che il mondo sia oggettivamente come lo vedi tu.
Posizione fortemente limitante non trovi?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Proprio perchè non so un cazzo e mi interessa di capire i fenomeni ho sempre cercato di documentarmi, sia per un versante, sia per un altro.
> Per esempio ho aperto un 3d per raccogliere opinioni su un testo che s'intitola il libro nero del comunismo.
> Forse dovresti leggerti qualche libro di Epistemiologia, per capire che anche se può darti fastidio, è normale, lecito, che sempre tutto possa venire messo in discussione. Compito degli storici è verificare continuamente in base a documenti inconfutabili, l'oggettivazione degli eventi materiali.
> Ogni bravo epistemiologo sa, che, purtroppo, non è tanto importante che un fatto sia avvenuto o meno, quanto evitare certe forche caudine, dovute alla parzialità e ai paradigmi, soprattutto quelli, usati da chi compie l'indagine.
> ...


C.V.D.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

allora studiati ben bene l'occupazione fascista da quelle parti e poi vieni a parlare con me sui Titini e sulle foibe e non come hai fatto l'altro giorno dimostrandomi gia' allora che non sapevi un beneamato cazzo senza aspettare che lo confessassi adesso....

capisci cos'e' il fumo?capisci?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il curriculum mica serve in questa sede....
> 
> evitare di sparare cazzate antistoriche per fare fumo invece sarebbe gia' sufficiente e consono...
> 
> ...


Non ti ho chiesto un curriculum, ma i risultati del tuo impegno politico.
Dove ho sparato cazzate antistoriche?
Mi pare che il ruolo di De Gasperi e Togliatti per la storia d'Italia sia oramai un dato oggettivo assodato no? Di due grandi statisti. O mi sbaglio?
ma se vuoi che ti dica che Togliatti era un dio, e De Gasperi un coglione ammaestrato da 4 pretuncoli...te lo dico eh?
Ma mi sa che solo tu al mondo la vedi così.

Stermì...non serve niente ad incazzarsi ed insultare...più interessante è capire i fenomeni....non ci si può svegliare la mattina e dire apoditticamente, quando le cose sono messe male, ah visto avevo ragione io. E ti spiego perchè: nei fatti ha ragione Daniele, lo sviluppo delle società non è avvenuto secondo gli schemi meccanicistici indicati da Marx ed Hengels, anzi, ne sono capitate così tante di variabili non previste, che la Sociologia oggi s'interroga profondamente, sulla sua impossibilità ad essere una scienza esatta, sull'impossibilità di indicare un modello sociale che sia davvero esaustivo ed efficace.
Siccome le scelte politiche sono pur sempre fatte da individui, che rappresentano gruppi sociali, e giù giù fino al popolo italiano che vive in uno stato di diritto democratico, non sono sempre basate su causa ed effetto, ma su tentativi.
Quindi magari andrà come dici te, e allora tu ti sentirai un divin profeta, il più intelligente che si sia mai visto sulla terra, ma potrebbe andare nella maniera contraria alle tue aspettative eh?
E allora cosa dirai?
Se su dieci persone 9 ti dicono...hai un modo bizzarro di porti davanti agli altri...tu pensi che siano 9 deficenti, ignoranti, cretini che non ti capiscono, e che ha ragione l'unica che ti dice...ah bisogna capirlo...o fai autocritica dicendo...uhm...come individuo sociale ho qualcosa in cui deficito io?
Ci arrivi?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C.V.D.
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma che problemi hai?
I crimini ci sono stati anche nel mondo fascista eh?
Daniele ha giustamente tratteggiato che ogni regime totalitario ha le sue aporie: sistemi fallimentari.
Come sai il XX secolo è stato il secolo dei grandi regimi totalitari.
Mi pare perfino che lo stesso termine comunista....sia diventato...obsoleto..come dire sorpassato.
Ma scusa un attimo, se parliamo di estremismi, non è che l'estrema destra reazionaria, sia molto differente da quella di estrema sinistra eh?
Il fascismo è stata un'epoca storica con determinate caratteristiche.
Poi non posso conoscere tutto.
E infatti sono andato a documentarmi su quanto tu hai scritto, traendone le debite conclusioni.
TI ho forse dato dell'ignorante e stupido?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti ho chiesto un curriculum, ma i risultati del tuo impegno politico.
> Dove ho sparato cazzate antistoriche?
> Mi pare che il ruolo di De Gasperi e Togliatti per la storia d'Italia sia oramai un dato oggettivo assodato no? Di due grandi statisti. O mi sbaglio?
> ma se vuoi che ti dica che Togliatti era un dio, e De Gasperi un coglione ammaestrato da 4 pretuncoli...te lo dico eh?
> ...


ascolta e concludo, io non ho bisogno di adattare le mie tecniche di sopravvivenza dal responso delle teste in un insulso forum internettiano, perche' a 54 anni ci sono arrivato autoadattandomi nella vita reale visto che l'uso forumistico del web e' solo recentissimo e per me esclusivamente ludico....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a te piace essere un grande "fumogeno" nel web ma tutto ammaccato nella vita, a me il contrario....

ti piace lo stacco/rilievo che possono apprezzare di te qua rispetto a me?

e' sufficiente per il tuo ego ipertrofico?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ascolta e concludo, io non ho bisogno di adattare le mie tecniche di sopravvivenza dal responso delle teste in un insulso forum internettiano, perche' a 54 anni ci sono arrivato autoadattandomi nella vita reale visto che l'uso del web e' solo recentissimo e per me esclusivamente ludico....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> a te piace essere un grande "fumogeno" nel web ma tutto ammaccato nella vita, a me il contrario....
> 
> ...


Francamente non ti capisco.
So che non sono una persona molto adattabile.
Forse qua sfoghi la rabbia che ti porti dentro per tutti i rospacci che ti sei dovuto ingoiare nella vita reale.
Per fortuna non ho avuto questo disagio di dovermi autoadattare.
Parlavo costruttivamente nel tuo interesse eh?
Anzi forse dovevo dare retta a chi mi diceva...lascialo perdere...
Stai là con i tuoi 54 anni...cosa vuoi che ti dica...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Francamente non ti capisco.
> So che non sono una persona molto adattabile.
> Forse qua sfoghi la rabbia che ti porti dentro per tutti i rospacci che ti sei dovuto ingoiare nella vita reale.
> Per fortuna non ho avuto questo disagio di dovermi autoadattare.
> ...


azz..che superuomo che non si deve autoadattare alle situazioni reali...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ed allora di che cazzo ti lamenti di avere una vita di merda e che non puoi fare quello che vorresti al 100%?

me sa che il frustrato sei piu' te...

io ti confesso che con i miei necessari aggiustamenti adattativi invece sto sereno perche' sono per la filosofia del giunco flessibile elastico e teorico dell'incastro perfetto......:mrgreen:

comunque finalmente forse ci sei arrivato in finale....:mrgreen:

tu a me non serve che dica niente, solo che rimanendo in ambito politico/storico, per coerenza ed evitare figure di merda, ti consiglio di studiare PRIMA gli argomenti in cui ti esibisci perche' oseno' e' fumo e qualcuno se po' diverti' a venire a vedere il bluff...

te saludi e ti auguro una giornata non adattativa......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Francamente non ti capisco.
> So che non sono una persona molto adattabile.
> Forse qua sfoghi la rabbia che ti porti dentro per tutti i rospacci che ti sei dovuto ingoiare nella vita reale.
> Per fortuna non ho avuto questo disagio di dovermi autoadattare.
> ...


 

.......il bello che dal primo giorno mi hai detto di lasciarlo perdere,poi ti fai coinvolgere in polemiche del genere...ah Conte non e'da te......
quello vive male ed e'incazzato con tutti,poi come gli ho gia'detto,dovrebbe scopare di piu', e invece pensa a Silvio e santoro,infatti io non sono mai incazzato....ci sara'un perche':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .......il bello che dal primo giorno mi hai detto di lasciarlo perdere,poi ti fai coinvolgere in polemiche del genere...ah Conte non e'da te......
> quello vive male ed e'incazzato con tutti,poi come gli ho gia'detto,dovrebbe scopare di piu', e invece pensa a Silvio e santoro,infatti io non sono mai incazzato....ci sara'un perche':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se a te piace credere che io sia incazzato, "fallo"...:mrgreen:

a differenza tua/vostra io me ne sbatto dei giudizi e non me ne faccio un cruccio...

ci sara' un perche'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: comunque usando troppo la preterizione, denoti di essere  piu' tu soggetto ad ossessioni, frustrazioni e privazioni varie ed eventuali...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .......il bello che dal primo giorno mi hai detto di lasciarlo perdere,poi ti fai coinvolgere in polemiche del genere...ah Conte non e'da te......
> quello vive male ed e'incazzato con tutti,poi come gli ho gia'detto,dovrebbe scopare di piu', e invece pensa a Silvio e santoro,infatti io non sono mai incazzato....ci sara'un perche':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Io non voglio entrare nella discussione tra Conte e Stermi....... ma ridurre il tutto a "dovrebbe scopare di più" mi sembra un commento davvero .... ecco, non trovo nemmeno un aggettivo adatto................ sei riuscito a lasciarmi senza parole




PS Comunque Stermi sta sempre a ridere con le sue migliaia di :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... perché pensi che sia incazzato?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non voglio entrare nella discussione tra Conte e Stermi....... ma ridurre il tutto a "dovrebbe scopare di più" mi sembra un commento davvero .... ecco, non trovo nemmeno un aggettivo adatto................ sei riuscito a lasciarmi senza parole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proiezioni, Quinti', proiezioni....tipico dei falliti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non voglio entrare nella discussione tra Conte e Stermi....... ma ridurre il tutto a "dovrebbe scopare di più" mi sembra un commento davvero .... ecco, *non trovo nemmeno un aggettivo adatto*................ sei riuscito a lasciarmi senza parole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veteroqualunquistico? 
fallocentrico?
banale?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> veteroqualunquistico?
> fallocentrico?
> banale?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> veteroqualunquistico?
> fallocentrico?
> banale?


cioe'...peerla?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe'...peerla?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


all'inglese :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> all'inglese :carneval:


ies, ov corse..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Le mie vicende personali sono elementi soggettivi e molto più complessi persino della politica, gli elementi oggettivi della mia vita è da un anno che riesco a gestirli con serietà e tra questi c'è anche la politica. In politica la passione sembra una cosa ottima, invece ha la capacità di rendere ciechi a volte su alcune cose.
Ah, Sterminator in alcuni casi 2+2 non fa assolutamente 4, dipende da moltissime cose e come dico anche dal sistema di numeri preso a considerazione, ci sono condizioni che manco a 2 arrivi come simbologia.
Semplicemente trovo molto triste l'offesa a chi non la pensa nello stesso modo, il non argomentare alcune cose e il rendere la politica delle grandi risate e tifo da stadio, è quanto di più svilente per l'essere umano.
Potrai dire quello che vuoi, ma i miei problemi personali non dipendono da mia stupidità, anzi, quindi vorrei sperare che tu la possa smettere di azzannare le persone diverse da te.
Per esempio molto spesso non concordo con il Conte, a volte mi innervosisce, ma in certe cose prendo quanto di buono riesce a dire, perchè ti sembrerà strano, anche lui alcune volte non dice assurrde boiate.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz..che superuomo che non si deve autoadattare alle situazioni reali...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Mai detto di avere una vita di merda eh? Anzi ora sono in una fase altissima. La mia casomai è insoddisfazione, per non essere riuscito a realizzare al 100% tutto quello che sognavo eh? Ma ho fede no? Mica la partita è chiusa. Cioè la mia vita mica è fatta solo di un aspetto affettivo eh?
Ma cosa dici su...io non studio argomenti e non sono qui per dare dell'ignorante agli altri, mi interrogo sui fenomeni eh?
Nn sono un dogmatico...uno pone una questione partendo da un punto ben preciso, no? Poi essa si dipana grazie agli interventi e all'apporto di tutti, o no?
Cosa credi?
Cerco sempre conferme o smentite.
Ho chiamato un'amica: " Senti, ti ricordi no...quella cosa là...ciò ma è vero che arrivano le suore a farti sentire in colpa che qui e che là?"...E lei mi ha parlato del fenomeno aprendo i miei orizzonti, dicendomi, guarda ho trovato questo, ho letto quello, adesso te lo passo, ne abbiamo parlato nel forum di alfemminile.com...ti spiego, ti mostro, ti dico...
Così mi sono reso conto anche di tante cose che accadono ma che io non conosco.
Del resto mica mi è ancora capitato di portare la mia compagna ad abortire eh?
Ora ho una visione più completa e realista di che cosa andrei in contro. No?
Ma cerco sempre conferme o smentite.
Mica ho 4 muri di certezze da difendere eh?
Sono sistematicamente dubbioso. Ma proprio per sistema, per forma mentale...
E sono molto Galileiano però.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .......il bello che dal primo giorno mi hai detto di lasciarlo perdere,poi ti fai coinvolgere in polemiche del genere...ah Conte non e'da te......
> quello vive male ed e'incazzato con tutti,poi come gli ho gia'detto,dovrebbe scopare di piu', e invece pensa a Silvio e santoro,infatti io non sono mai incazzato....ci sara'un perche':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma dimmi te è di quelli ridotti a dire...finalmente sabato sera...si scopa...perchè sai in certi mondi...è il partito che decide. E si scopa al sabato sera...per ignorare le feste.
Non sono polemiche Lothar, ma un tentativo estremo di aprire nuovi orizzonti di espressione e pensiero.
Ma pensa se tutti la pensassimo allo stesso modo...che forum sarebbe?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai detto di avere una vita di merda eh? Anzi ora sono in una fase altissima. *La mia casomai è insoddisfazione, per non essere riuscito a realizzare al 100% tutto quello che sognavo eh?* Ma ho fede no? Mica la partita è chiusa. Cioè la mia vita mica è fatta solo di un aspetto affettivo eh?
> 
> *Ed io che ho detto su chi possa essere tra noi piu' frustrato?*:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma a te non passa per l'anticamera del cervello che certe "certezze" possano derivare dall'aver studiato ed approfondito certe tematiche anche portate dai revisionisti?

Oseno' che cazzo studi a fare se non per formarti delle opinioni su un fatto, storico o no...

Boh?....tempo sprecato...troppo fumo per i miei gusti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma dimmi te è di quelli ridotti a dire...finalmente sabato sera...si scopa...perchè sai in certi mondi...è il partito che decide. E si scopa al sabato sera...per ignorare le feste.*
> Non sono polemiche Lothar, ma un tentativo estremo di aprire nuovi orizzonti di espressione e pensiero.
> Ma pensa se tutti la pensassimo allo stesso modo...che forum sarebbe?



Dai Conte... anche te?

Ma non vi rendete conto di quanto è (mi manca di nuovo l'aggettivo ) dire a uno che è così o cosà perché non scopa???

Non trovate argomenti migliori?



E io che non scopo nemmeno al sabato sera che cosa sarei??? dai, dimmi dimmi, che sono curiosa...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dimmi te è di quelli ridotti a dire...finalmente sabato sera...si scopa...perchè sai in certi mondi...è il partito che decide. E si scopa al sabato sera...per ignorare le feste.
> Non sono polemiche Lothar, ma un tentativo estremo di aprire nuovi orizzonti di espressione e pensiero.
> Ma pensa se tutti la pensassimo allo stesso modo...che forum sarebbe?


Se ti riferisci a cio' che ho detto l'altro giorno, ti riconfermi un perfetto boccalone....

direi piu' un gonzo....abbocchi sempre ai miei ami....garantito al limone...:mrgreen:

occhio che stai terminando l'album delle figurine....di merda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le mie vicende personali sono elementi soggettivi e molto più complessi persino della politica, gli elementi oggettivi della mia vita è da un anno che riesco a gestirli con serietà e tra questi c'è anche la politica. In politica la passione sembra una cosa ottima, invece ha la capacità di rendere ciechi a volte su alcune cose.
> Ah, Sterminator in alcuni casi 2+2 non fa assolutamente 4, dipende da moltissime cose e come dico anche dal sistema di numeri preso a considerazione, ci sono condizioni che manco a 2 arrivi come simbologia.
> Semplicemente trovo molto triste l'offesa a chi non la pensa nello stesso modo, il non argomentare alcune cose e il rendere la politica delle grandi risate e tifo da stadio, è quanto di più svilente per l'essere umano.
> Potrai dire quello che vuoi, ma i miei problemi personali non dipendono da mia stupidità, anzi, quindi vorrei sperare che tu la possa smettere di azzannare le persone diverse da te.
> Per esempio molto spesso non concordo con il Conte, a volte mi innervosisce, ma in certe cose prendo quanto di buono riesce a dire, perchè ti sembrerà strano, anche lui alcune volte non dice assurrde boiate.


Vabbe' te allora, viste le argomentazioni calderoniche, usi metodi di analisi razionale a seconda dell'argomento ed in certi ambiti dai forfait e vai a pelle risolvendo con la dissonanza cognitiva...

basta saperlo...


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Dai Conte... anche te?
> 
> Ma non vi rendete conto di quanto è (*mi manca di nuovo l'aggettivo* ) dire a uno che è così o cosà perché non scopa???
> 
> ...



Scadente? Dozzinale? Grossolano? Rozzo? Buzzurro? ... a scelta 


Buon pomeriggio a tutti   com'e' il tempo da voi? ... da me e' pessimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (16 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scadente? Dozzinale? Grossolano? Rozzo? Buzzurro? ... a scelta
> 
> 
> *Buon pomeriggio a tutti  com'e' il tempo da voi? ... da me e' pessimo* :mrgreen:


 buon pomeriggio anche a te!
qui...piove piove e ancora piove.... :unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non voglio entrare nella discussione tra Conte e Stermi....... ma ridurre il tutto a "dovrebbe scopare di più" mi sembra un commento davvero .... ecco, non trovo nemmeno un aggettivo adatto................ sei riuscito a lasciarmi senza parole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Quintina,io con te sono sempre gentile,ma tu al contrario approfitti per darmi addosso alla minima cosa.
Lui puo'dire quello che vuole,io no,che giustizia.....comunque la mia battuta significava che fa'spesso sesso,e'tranquillo e rilassato,tutto qua',ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Quintina,io con te sono sempre gentile,ma tu al contrario approfitti per darmi addosso alla minima cosa.
> Lui puo'dire quello che vuole,io no,che giustizia.....comunque la mia battuta significava che fa'spesso sesso,e'tranquillo e rilassato,tutto qua',ciao




Mi dispiace, ma che tu sia gentile con me oppure no non cambia il fatto che tu in generale scrivi cose che mi urtano e mi indignano. Il tuo modo di scherzare mi infastidisce, trovo le tue battute volgari e affatto divertenti.

Pensa pure che sono acida perché non scopo se ti fa piacere o se la cosa ti diverte. Sinceramente non mi interessa. Se così fosse sarei acida con tutti, penso. Oppure sono acida solo con te perché a questo mondo non c'è giustizia (e i magistrati sono tutti comunisti!)

Ciao


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma che tu sia gentile con me oppure no non cambia il fatto che tu in generale scrivi cose che mi urtano e mi indignano. Il tuo modo di scherzare mi infastidisce, trovo le tue battute volgari e affatto divertenti.
> 
> Pensa pure che sono acida perché non scopo se ti fa piacere o se la cosa ti diverte. Sinceramente non mi interessa. Se così fosse sarei acida con tutti, penso. *Oppure sono acida solo con te perché a questo mondo non c'è giustizia (e i magistrati sono tutti comunisti!)*
> 
> Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma che succede nel forum?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma che tu sia gentile con me oppure no non cambia il fatto che tu in generale scrivi cose che mi urtano e mi indignano. Il tuo modo di scherzare mi infastidisce, trovo le tue battute volgari e affatto divertenti.
> 
> Pensa pure che sono acida perché non scopo se ti fa piacere o se la cosa ti diverte. Sinceramente non mi interessa. Se così fosse sarei acida con tutti, penso. Oppure sono acida solo con te perché a questo mondo non c'è giustizia (e i magistrati sono tutti comunisti!)
> 
> Ciao


Guarda che il riferimento al sesso,non era per te,rileggi.
Magistrati..........no io ne conosco una molto intimamente e da oltre 20 anni e'non e'rossa..


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> veteroqualunquistico?
> fallocentrico?
> banale?


machista


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda che il riferimento al sesso,non era per te,rileggi.
> Magistrati..........no io ne conosco una molto intimamente e da oltre 20 anni e'non e'rossa..


Io ne conosco 5 e non sono rossi, sono semplicemente stronzi e mi chiedo come persone così malate mentalmente possano essere giudici (che dovrebbero avere un certo equilibrio), miracolo dei concorsi truccati??


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io ne conosco 5 e non sono rossi, sono semplicemente stronzi e mi chiedo come persone così malate mentalmente possano essere giudici (che dovrebbero avere un certo equilibrio), miracolo dei concorsi truccati??


Daniele mi spieghi cosa intendi per persone malate mentalmente?


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele mi spieghi cosa intendi per persone malate mentalmente?


Usano la propria posizione per rifarsi dellla loro vita di merda. Il giorno prima hanno litigato? Bhe prestano poca attenzione a decisioni importanti tanto da prendere la decisione evidentemente sbagliata...e nessuno gli dice nulla.
Tanto chi dice ad un giudice che ha fatto na coglionata? Nessuno, glli avvocati sono piegati al suo cospetto.
Mk, malati mentali sono quelli che arrivano ad avere un possibile potere e lo amministrano solo per piacere personale, 5 ne conosco di questi...ah, si solo 4, uno è un corrotto figlio di puttana e quest'ultimo è quello che disprezzo con tutto me stesso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda che il riferimento al sesso,non era per te,rileggi.
> Magistrati..........no io ne conosco una molto intimamente e da oltre 20 anni e'non e'rossa..




Non ho bisogno di rileggere, lo so benissimo per chi era il riferimento.

Ma siccome io NON SCOPO VERAMENTE (nemmeno al sabato!) immagino che la stessa cosa valga per me


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di rileggere, lo so benissimo per chi era il riferimento.
> 
> Ma siccome io NON SCOPO VERAMENTE (nemmeno al sabato!) immagino che la stessa cosa valga per me


Quintina, ma stuprare tuo marito non funziona????  No perchè ti farebbe bene, ma bene bene!!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a cio' che ho detto l'altro giorno, ti riconfermi un perfetto boccalone....
> 
> direi piu' un gonzo....abbocchi sempre ai miei ami....garantito al limone...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma amico mio, io sono ingenuo eh?
Sto a quello che tu racconti qui dentro di te eh?
Mica mi accorgo delle figure di merda eh?
Sto in pace, no?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di rileggere, lo so benissimo per chi era il riferimento.
> 
> Ma siccome io NON SCOPO VERAMENTE (nemmeno al sabato!) immagino che la stessa cosa valga per me


 
Mi spiace per te Quintina,ti perdi la cosa piu'bella della vita,niente e' 'paragonabile,ma credo che tu mi stia prendendo in giro,sei tanto piu'giovane di me,non puoi avere gia'smesso


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Usano la propria posizione per rifarsi dellla loro vita di merda. Il giorno prima hanno litigato? Bhe prestano poca attenzione a decisioni importanti tanto da prendere la decisione evidentemente sbagliata...e nessuno gli dice nulla.
> Tanto chi dice ad un giudice che ha fatto na coglionata? Nessuno, glli avvocati sono piegati al suo cospetto.
> Mk, malati mentali sono quelli che arrivano ad avere un possibile potere e lo amministrano solo per piacere personale, 5 ne conosco di questi...ah, si solo 4, uno è un corrotto figlio di puttana e quest'ultimo è quello che disprezzo con tutto me stesso.


 
Daniele...piantala per favore,ho assoluta cognizione di causa,non e'come dici tu,almeno nel mio caso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2011)

non ho capito nulla di questo discorso ... ma forse l'unica cosa che conta è che finalmente si discute di politica e che siano terminati i monologhi abbandonati al fine di se stessi ...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non ho capito nulla di questo discorso ... ma forse l'unica cosa che conta è che finalmente si discute di politica e che siano terminati i monologhi abbandonati al fine di se stessi ...


Qui'c'e'poca discussione,quasi..concittadino,perche'se ti azzardi a dire la tua ti sparano...esiste solo una verita'....noi ne sappiamo qualcosa da 60 anni...


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Qui'c'e'poca discussione,quasi..concittadino,perche'*se ti azzardi a dire la tua ti sparano...*esiste solo una verita'....noi ne sappiamo qualcosa da 60 anni...



ESAGERATO! ... al massimo uno sputo virtuale  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ESAGERATO! ... al massimo uno sputo virtuale  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 Due Mari'...fai due....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ESAGERATO! ... al massimo uno sputo virtuale  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 :rotfl:

... e in risposta spruzzini da un sentito prrrrrrrrrrrr ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele...piantala per favore,ho assoluta cognizione di causa,non e'come dici tu,almeno nel mio caso.


Lothar io per realtà vissuta ho visto che questi esseri nella loro professione molto spesso sono egocentrici e buffoni, esigono quello che nella vita normale non potrebbero avere viste le loro scarse qualità.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Due Mari'...fai due....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Spendaccione!!! :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Stermi' hai letto: http://media2.corriere.it/corriere/pdf/verbale.pdf


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' hai letto: http://media2.corriere.it/corriere/pdf/verbale.pdf


pagina non trovata


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pagina non trovata


ritenta:

http://media2.corriere.it/corriere/pdf/verbale2.pdf


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ritenta:
> 
> http://media2.corriere.it/corriere/pdf/verbale2.pdf


 
:up:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' hai letto: http://media2.corriere.it/corriere/pdf/verbale.pdf


e' fottuto...:mrgreen:

le registrazioni delle telefonate in questura, i passaggi non fatti per vie diplomatiche e le intercettazioni sono incontrovertibili....

piazzale Loreto s'avvicina sempre piu'....

piu' resiste e piu' gli itaggliani ne faranno scempio....uguale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' fottuto...:mrgreen:
> 
> le registrazioni delle telefonate in questura, i passaggi non fatti per vie diplomatiche e le intercettazioni sono incontrovertibili....
> 
> ...


stermi maddai!

tecnicamente l'atto è ineccepibile

ma una condanna si fonda sui contenuti delle fonti di prova non su quanto è lungo il loro elenco

poi ricorda che basta che varino, prima del passaggio in giudicato della sentenza di cassazione, una leggina stupida stupida (dall'inimputabilità del premier alla meggiore età a 16 anni, da un vincolo procedurale in più per l'acquisizione dei tabulati all'invalidazione degli atti compiuti da magistrati privi di tacco 12 in vernice rossa ecc.ecc.) che va tutto a rotoli
anche una leggina che venisse poi dichiarata incostituzionale condurrebbe poi alla prescrizione


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Qui'c'e'poca discussione,quasi..concittadino,perche'se ti azzardi a dire la tua *ti sparano*...esiste solo una verita'....noi ne sappiamo qualcosa da 60 anni...


hanno una mira pessima, però.(pero'),,,,
visto che ancora non ti hanno preso


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hanno una mira pessima, però.(pero'),,,,
> visto che ancora non ti hanno preso


però si lamenta come fosse :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stermi maddai!
> 
> tecnicamente l'atto è ineccepibile
> 
> ...


non fanno in tempo a fare un cazzo invece....

a razzo si arriva a sentenza e si becca l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici IMMEDIATAMENTE e non dopo il terzo grado....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se la condanna supera non ricordo quanti anni,(5 mi pare) l'interdizione e' perpetua, al di sotto e' da minimo 1 anno a 5 anni...

basta ed avanza....

e' ri-fottuto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non fanno in tempo a fare un cazzo invece....
> 
> a razzo si arriva a sentenza ed in base agli anni di condanna si becca l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici IMMEDIATAMENTE e non dopo il terzo grado....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...





arty:


:strepitoso::strepitoso:​


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non fanno in tempo a fare un cazzo invece....
> 
> a razzo si arriva a sentenza e si becca l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici IMMEDIATAMENTE e non dopo il terzo grado....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


mi piacerebbe 
ma non credo che andrà così


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> arty:
> 
> 
> :strepitoso::strepitoso:​


Il suo culo e' bruciato ormai...:mrgreen:

i cambi di casacca che sta combinando servono solo ai peones che sanno di sparire per sempre dal parlamento e che da questo giro, non terminando la legislatura, non godono piu' della pensione....:mrgreen:

altri culi che stanno rosolando...tutto inutile....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe
> ma non credo che andrà così


vabbe' tienitelo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hanno una mira pessima, però.(pero'),,,,
> visto che ancora non ti hanno preso


certo che mi ha preso.....e da oltre 20 anni,ma non nel senso che dici tu


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

*Dannati!*

La cricca si sta organizzando 

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...a-casta-non-vuole-perdere-il-vitalizio/92591/

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...i-e-aderisci-a-iniziativa-responsabile/92624/


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La cricca si sta organizzando
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...a-casta-non-vuole-perdere-il-vitalizio/92591/
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...i-e-aderisci-a-iniziativa-responsabile/92624/


Mari' e' tutto inutile....

anzi...piu' agonia, piu' divertimento...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' e' tutto inutile....
> 
> anzi...piu' agonia, piu' divertimento...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io attendo fiduZiosa :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non fanno in tempo a fare un cazzo invece....
> 
> a razzo si arriva a sentenza e si becca l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici IMMEDIATAMENTE e non dopo il terzo grado....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 Ti pongo un quesito,seriamente parlando;saprai che qui'abbiamo il Commissario Governativo invece che il Sindaco,Delbono(Pd)indagato.
Quello che forse non sai e non sapete,e che la Dottoressa Cancellieri che e'appunto il Commissario dello Stato ha lavorato talmente bene,che i partiti fanno a gara ad averla candidata Sindaco,tra poco ci saranno le elezioni.
Lei ha rifiutato ieri,perche'giustamente non vuole rappresentare una parte sola,ma tutti i cittadini.
Sai che sono giorni che leggo e sento interviste di cittadini che la implorano di candidarsi,attenzione e'gente che a sempre votato Pd,Pdl,etc,insomma tutti.
Sai cosa vuole dire;che la gente si e'rotta i marroni dei politici,di destra o sinistra e 'lo stesso,non li vuole piu',il tesserato Pd se ne frega di quello che dice Bersani e viceversa se e'del Pdl di Silvio.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io attendo fiduZiosa :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Incrociamo le dita, male non fa, sull'obiettivo piu' vicino ( l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici anche non perpetua) che poi lo stronzone prendera' la via del mare dalle fogne...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che mi ha preso.....e da oltre 20 anni,ma non nel senso che dici tu


 non vorrei risultare petulante ma il senso è (e') stato indicato da te(te')


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti pongo un quesito,seriamente parlando;saprai che qui'abbiamo il Commissario Governativo invece che il Sindaco,Delbono(Pd)indagato.
> Quello che forse non sai e non sapete,e che la Dottoressa Cancellieri che e'appunto il Commissario dello Stato ha lavorato talmente bene,che i partiti fanno a gara ad averla candidata Sindaco,tra poco ci saranno le elezioni.
> Lei ha rifiutato ieri,perche'giustamente non vuole rappresentare una parte sola,ma tutti i cittadini.
> Sai che sono giorni che leggo e sento interviste di cittadini che la implorano di candidarsi,attenzione e'gente che a sempre votato Pd,Pdl,etc,insomma tutti.
> ...


Ma certo attualmente puntare sulla cosiddetta societa' civile e' utile e serve solo per dare una smossa agli apparati di partito per obbligarli a fare i repulisti interni, pero' bisogna stare attenti a non spararsi nelle palle da soli....

in regione avete alcuni 5stelle, gli stessi che in Piemonte hanno fatto vincere Cota....

bella roba....

dilettanti allo sbaraglio ed il caos si moltiplica....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti pongo un quesito,seriamente parlando;saprai che qui'abbiamo il Commissario Governativo invece che il Sindaco,Delbono(Pd)indagato.
> Quello che forse non sai e non sapete,e che la Dottoressa Cancellieri che e'appunto il Commissario dello Stato ha lavorato talmente bene,che i partiti fanno a gara ad averla candidata Sindaco,tra poco ci saranno le elezioni.
> Lei ha rifiutato ieri,perche'giustamente non vuole rappresentare una parte sola,ma tutti i cittadini.
> Sai che sono giorni che leggo e sento interviste di cittadini che la implorano di candidarsi,attenzione e'gente che a sempre votato Pd,Pdl,etc,insomma tutti.
> ...


quel che dici è vero
ma attenzione!
il commissario straordinario fa anche le veci di altri organi elettivi, non solo del sindaco
niente assessori imposti dai partiti, solo subcommissari scelti fiduciariamente
niente consiglieri che si scannano per ottenere ciò che fa fare a ciascuno miglior figura (nel migliore dei casi) o quel che fa guadagnare a ciascuno le somme più alte
e in particolare la Cancellieri è sempre stata una tosta e a posto


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei risultare petulante ma il senso è (e') stato indicato da te(te')


... mo nasce una nuova tragedia :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stermi maddai!
> 
> tecnicamente l'atto è ineccepibile
> 
> ...


Concordo con  te! i bookmaker britannici non hanno la tua certezza Stermi....e loro ci giocano i soldi.
Io aspetto e guardo a prescindere, perchè i giornali li reputo fonti inattendibili visto che dicono alcune cose ed il contrario di esse, tanto vale che mi guardi il festival di San Remo (ed anche su quello scrivono cazzate)


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quel che dici è vero
> ma attenzione!
> il commissario straordinario fa anche le veci di altri organi elettivi, non solo del sindaco
> niente assessori imposti dai partiti, solo subcommissari scelti fiduciariamente
> ...


Dal punto di vista mio quella donna ha dimsotrato che non ci vogliono politici per gestire la cosa pubblica....quindi forse forse eliminare lòa carriera politica mettendo dei limiti evidenti nella carriera pubblica (come uomini eletti) sarebbe cosa buona e giusta, amen. Nuove persone più spesso e con nuove idee, non sarebbe male.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con  te! i bookmaker britannici non hanno la tua certezza Stermi....e loro ci giocano i soldi.
> Io aspetto e guardo a prescindere, perchè i giornali li reputo fonti inattendibili visto che dicono alcune cose ed il contrario di esse, tanto vale che mi guardi il festival di San Remo (ed anche su quello scrivono cazzate)


Io ritengo Bruti Liberati, la Boccassini &C piu' kazzuti dei bookmakers...

ormai e' la battaglia finale...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista mio quella donna ha dimsotrato che non ci vogliono politici per gestire la cosa pubblica....quindi forse forse eliminare lòa carriera politica mettendo dei limiti evidenti nella carriera pubblica (*come uomini eletti*) sarebbe cosa buona e giusta, amen. Nuove persone più spesso e con nuove idee, non sarebbe male.


eh no! 

hanno già inquinato abbastanza i  ccdd "rappresentanti elettivi"


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista mio quella donna ha dimsotrato che non ci vogliono politici per gestire la cosa pubblica....quindi forse forse eliminare lòa carriera politica mettendo dei limiti evidenti nella carriera pubblica (come uomini eletti) sarebbe cosa buona e giusta, amen. Nuove persone più spesso e con nuove idee, non sarebbe male.


Ma gestire una citta' e' una cosa, la nazione e' un'altra....non mischiate mele con pere

la diversa visione (destra/sinistra per semplificare) implica anche scelte internazionali nello scacchiere mondiale, mica sempre e solo sull'orticello dietro casa tua....

all'amministratore di condominio nessuno chiede la tessera di partito o tu si'?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma gestire una citta' e' una cosa, la nazione e' un'altra....non mischiate mele con pere
> 
> la diversa visione (destra/sinistra per semplificare) implica anche scelte internazionali mica sempre e solo l'orticello dietro casa tua....
> 
> ...


infatti stermi il discorso trasposto sul nazionale porterebbe alla dittatura
ma sul comunale se si levassero tutti di hulo ci si guadagnerebbe un botto


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Inizia di nuovo la giostra  http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...zioni-saia-e-pontone-pronti-a-lasciare/92613/


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Inizia di nuovo la giostra http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...zioni-saia-e-pontone-pronti-a-lasciare/92613/


 :blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti stermi il discorso trasposto sul nazionale porterebbe alla dittatura
> ma sul comunale se si levassero tutti di hulo ci si guadagnerebbe un botto


Il problema non e' il costo della politica GIUSTA, perche' e' necessaria come l'amministratore di condominio ma lo spreco ed il ladrocinio...

e' il cittadino che deve vigilare affinche' non fallisca il suo comune come e' successo a Taranto o quasi come  a Catania e a Palermo....


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:



Bimba ma tu non eri quella che:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=117389&postcount=86

ora ci leggi?  












































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bimba ma tu non eri quella che:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=117389&postcount=86
> 
> ...


E' paragnosta....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ritengo Bruti Liberati, la Boccassini &C piu' kazzuti dei bookmakers...
> 
> ormai e' la battaglia finale...


Potresti puntare diciamo un buon 10000 Euro se ti va Stermi allora, se ne sei ccosì certo . Io non ci punterei un euro ne in un caso e ne nell'altro.


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti stermi il discorso trasposto sul nazionale porterebbe alla dittatura
> ma sul comunale se si levassero tutti di hulo ci si guadagnerebbe un botto


E se levassimo di mezzo le regioni si vivrebbe anche meglio (domandina, quando furono create le regioni??? Per mia ignoranza l'ho scoperto pochi giorni fa, ma in effetti non ero ancora nato.)


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' paragnosta....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E' para ... qualcos'altro :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma gestire una citta' e' una cosa, la nazione e' un'altra....non mischiate mele con pere
> 
> la diversa visione (destra/sinistra per semplificare) implica anche scelte internazionali nello scacchiere mondiale, mica sempre e solo sull'orticello dietro casa tua....
> 
> all'amministratore di condominio nessuno chiede la tessera di partito o tu si'?


Destra = sfigati
Sinistra= sfigati.
Stermi, chi preferisci tra sfigati ladri e ladri sfigati??? Io dico solo che della scacchiera mondiale di cui ci parlano tanto non mi importa una mazza, non centra destra e sinistra centra solo un governo che non si cali le braghe davanti al prossimo e che sia capace allo stesso tempo di valutare le ragioni degli altri, fino ad ora che sia una parte o l'altra siamo uno stato da operetta.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Destra = sfigati
> Sinistra= sfigati.
> Stermi, chi preferisci tra sfigati ladri e ladri sfigati??? Io dico solo che della scacchiera mondiale di cui ci parlano tanto non mi importa una mazza, non centra destra e sinistra centra solo un governo che non si cali le braghe davanti al prossimo e che sia capace allo stesso tempo di valutare le ragioni degli altri, fino ad ora che sia una parte o l'altra siamo uno stato da operetta.


Questo e' il dilemma Danie', CHI?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il problema non e' il costo della politica GIUSTA, perche' e' necessaria come l'amministratore di condominio ma lo spreco ed il ladrocinio...
> 
> e' il cittadino che deve vigilare affinche' non fallisca il suo comune come e' successo a Taranto o quasi come a Catania e a Palermo....


stermi la mia idea di politica giusta penso sia più ristretta della tua

tutti 'sti ipertrofici livelli di (mal) governo (anche senza il mal) servono solo ad allargare i potentati 
non per il bene dei cittadini


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stermi la mia idea di politica giusta penso sia più ristretta della tua
> 
> tutti 'sti ipertrofici livelli di (mal) governo (anche senza il mal) servono solo ad allargare i potentati
> non per il bene dei cittadini


 Amoremio, comuni e stato sono gli unici livelli di governo che io consento per efficienza, il resto sono inutili sistemi creati per mettere altri eletti e creare posti politici dove non servono e giusto per litigare l'uno con l'altro.


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo e' il dilemma Danie', CHI?


marì, e che ne so? Io sarei per una bella bomba in senato e in parlamento e dopo non ne parliamo più. Gente inutile quella, gente totalmente inutile. Voglio gente capace, stop e per ora nessun politico è capace.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> marì, e che ne so? Io sarei per una bella bomba in *senato* e in *parlamento* e dopo non ne parliamo più. Gente inutile quella, gente totalmente inutile. Voglio gente capace, stop e per ora nessun politico è capace.


Hai dimenticato il vaticano 


:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, comuni e stato sono gli unici livelli di governo che io consento per efficienza, il resto sono inutili sistemi creati per mettere altri eletti e creare posti politici dove non servono e giusto per litigare l'uno con l'altro.


eliminiamo province e regioni allora 
ci sto :up:

sono pragmatica


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo e' il dilemma Danie', CHI?


La Santa Spada della Lega no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eliminiamo province e regioni allora
> ci sto :up:
> 
> sono pragmatica


OT, Amoremio ti sei accorta che tu sei l'utente OGM, e io il criceto saprofita OGM, ma sai che è l'acronimo di Orgasmi Garantiti Multipli? Magari gli utenti pensano male, magari pensano che abbiamo una tresca no? Sai ne andrebbe della mia immagine eh?
:carneval::carneval::carneval:
( fine OT)...

Ricapitolando...prossime elezioni la Lega trionferà


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi spiace per te Quintina,ti perdi la cosa piu'bella della vita,niente e' 'paragonabile,ma credo che tu mi stia prendendo in giro,sei tanto piu'giovane di me,non puoi avere gia'smesso



Non ti prendo in giro

perché dovrei?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ti prendo in giro
> 
> perché dovrei?


Lothar, bisogna capirlo, va compreso, va letto tra le righe, lui dice le cose pane al pane e vino al vino, e tante volte dipinge scenari, molto realistici eh?

Lothar fidati, quenty, non ti sta prendendo in giro, fa sul serio eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricapitolando...prossime elezioni la Lega trionferà


Se, contaci....

gia' adesso stanno schifati perche' non si molla il maialone ed in 20 anni non hanno concluso un cazzo......minchia, 20 anni mica 2 di prese per il culo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

aspetta poi che i verdi cazzoni si sveglino del tutto vedendo come sta combinato il Veneto a debiti e porcate varie peggio di una regione meridionale...

oltre Fini spariranno anche loro nello sciacquone...peccato che avremo per un bel po' i cessi intasati de' stronzi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se, contaci....
> 
> gia' adesso stanno schifati perche' non si molla il maialone ed in 20 anni non hanno concluso un cazzo......minchia, 20 anni mica 2 di prese per il culo...
> 
> ...


Veneto?
http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/stories/Economia/227748__il_vicentino_ha_mille_imprese_in_pi/

Quasi come Napoli o Taranto o Bari vero?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Veneto?
> http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/stories/Economia/227748__il_vicentino_ha_mille_imprese_in_pi/
> 
> Quasi come Napoli o Taranto o Bari vero?


Azz vi s'e' ristretto il Veneto, dopo tutta quell'acqua che ve siete beccati???...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

mo' di tutto il Veneto, siete rimasti solo voi magnagatt'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

*Ricapitolando* Stermi', sto troppo bene  tra Repubblica e L'Espresso godo!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ricapitolando* Stermi', sto troppo bene  tra Repubblica e L'Espresso godo!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Berluskaz...pagliaccio....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

alla faccia della splendida considerazione tributata nel cosmo e sbandierata dai berluscojones...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Veneto?
> http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/stories/Economia/227748__il_vicentino_ha_mille_imprese_in_pi/
> 
> Quasi come Napoli o Taranto o Bari vero?


ma Sterminator sa'che Veneto,Lombardia,Emilia Romagna quanto portano come tasse allo stato?
Sa'che Belluno e 'la citta dove si vive meglio???Con tutto il rispetto per la Puglia e i pugliesi,io Bari Foggia e Brindisi le ricordo bene.....Lecce e'un'altra categoria ma.......meglio non parlarne....


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Berluskaz...pagliaccio....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


tanto ne verra'fuori senza un graffio...e te lo tieni per altri due anni...se non vince di nuovo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Berluskaz...*pagliaccio....
> *
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Usa: B. utile per noi, dannoso per l'Italia
*
Nei nuovi cables di Wikileaks Berlusconi definito un "clown": "Dobbiamo assecondare la sua convinzione di essere uno statista" per avere più soldati in Afghanistan e basi in Italia.* 

Ma anche D'Alema e Mastella erano pronti a dare una mano per bloccare i magistrati sul caso Abu Omar

:mrgreen:


http://racconta.espresso.repubblica.it/espresso-wikileaks-database-italia/index.php

 :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tanto ne verra'fuori senza un graffio...e te lo tieni per altri due anni...se non vince di nuovo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


contaci....:mrgreen:

a parte l'interdizione che scatta subito, c'e' anche questo che se becca il tuo megagalattico pezzo di merda....trovati un altro padrone a cui leccare il culo...

E' FOTTUTOOOOOOO!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

*                 Art. 600 septies Codice Penale. Confisca e pene accessorie.               *

                                600-septies. Confisca e pene accessorie.               
                                Nel caso di condanna, o di applicazione della pena su  richiesta delle parti, a norma dell'articolo 444 del codice di procedura  penale, per i delitti previsti dalla presente sezione è                 sempre ordinata, salvi i diritti della persona offesa  dal reato alle restituzioni ed al risarcimento dei danni, la confisca di  cui all'articolo 240 e, quando non è possibile la                 confisca di beni che costituiscono il profitto o il  prezzo del reato, la confisca di beni di cui il reo ha la disponibilità  per un valore corrispondente a tale profitto. In ogni caso                 è disposta la chiusura degli esercizi la cui attività  risulta finalizzata ai delitti previsti dalla presente sezione, *nonché  la revoca della licenza d'esercizio o della concessione o                 dell'autorizzazione per le emittenti radiotelevisive  (1).* 
                                La condanna o l'applicazione della pena su richiesta  delle parti a norma dell'articolo 444 del codice di procedura penale per  uno dei delitti di cui al primo comma comporta in ogni                 caso l'interdizione perpetua da qualunque incarico nelle  scuole di ogni ordine e grado, nonché da ogni ufficio o servizio in  istituzioni o strutture pubbliche o private frequentate                 prevalentemente da minori [c.p. 600-sexies] (2) (3) (4).               
                                -----------------------               
                                (1) Articolo aggiunto dall'art. 7, L. 3 agosto 1998, n.  269 e poi così sostituito dall'art. 15, L. 11 agosto 2003, n. 228.               
                                (2) Comma aggiunto dall'art. 5, L. 6 febbraio 2006, n. 38.               
                                (3) Vedi, anche, l'art. 9, L. 16 marzo 2006, n. 146.               
                                (4) Vedi, anche, l’art. 36, comma 1, L. 5 febbraio 1992,  n. 104, come sostituito dal comma 1 dell’art. 3, L. 15 luglio 2009, n.  94.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> contaci....:mrgreen:
> 
> a parte l'interdizione che scatta subito, c'e' anche questo che se becca il tuo megagalattico pezzo di merda....trovati un altro padrone a cui leccare il culo...
> 
> ...



RAGAZZI, MOSECA!!!

:salta::salta::salta::salta:


:strepitoso::strepitoso:

arty:​


----------



## Tubarao (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> RAGAZZI, MOSECA!!!
> ​




Leggere questo thread con questa in sottofondo è un'esperienza ​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pCEMtzqZiU
​


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma Sterminator sa'che Veneto,Lombardia,Emilia Romagna quanto portano come tasse allo stato?
> Sa'che Belluno e 'la citta dove si vive meglio???Con tutto il rispetto per la Puglia e i pugliesi,io Bari Foggia e Brindisi le ricordo bene.....Lecce e'un'altra categoria ma.......meglio non parlarne....


Lothar VIcenza da sola economicamente parlando in proporzione capitalizza più che tutto il veneto, e più che tutta l'Italia.
L'alluvione?
Ci siamo rimboccati le maniche anzichè mettersi a frignare che è lo stato che deve fare...
Noi ce l'abbiamo nel DNA che lo stato, non fa un cazzo...

Vero in Puglia sono stato...Il salento è un mondo a sè!
Non ti dico i numeri al conservatorio di FOggia...ma robe da matti...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tanto ne verra'fuori senza un graffio...e te lo tieni per altri due anni...se non vince di nuovo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lothar sai se il berlusca ce la fa anche a sto giro...quanto ridiamo...Marì e Sterminator cadono in depressione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> contaci....:mrgreen:
> 
> a parte l'interdizione che scatta subito, c'e' anche questo che se becca il tuo megagalattico pezzo di merda....trovati un altro padrone a cui leccare il culo...
> 
> ...


stermi, non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo ma non credo proprio che andrà come dici
formalmente, non credo siano più intestate a lui
ma ove fosse, realizzeranno comunque l'opportuno passaggio (comunque solo formale)


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Leggere questo thread con questa in sottofondo è un'esperienza ​
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pCEMtzqZiU
> ​




:up:
:up::up:
:up::up::up:
:up::up::up::up:
:up::up::up::up::up:
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stermi, non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo ma non credo proprio che andrà come dici
> formalmente, non credo siano più intestate a lui
> ma ove fosse, realizzeranno comunque l'opportuno passaggio (comunque solo formale)


per la 1 si', per la 2 ci provassero...

Napolitano lo ha minacciato che se fa una guerra tra poteri 
o NEL CASO DI SOMMOVIMENTI ED AGITAZIONI POPOLARI O ULTERIORI SPUTTANAMENTI AL DECORO ITALICO

STACCA LA SPINA...NE HA FACOLTA' AUTONOMA!!!...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar sai se il berlusca ce la fa anche a sto giro...quanto ridiamo...Marì e Sterminator cadono in depressione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quale depressione, io mi preoccupo che quando saltera' il culo al tuo magnaccia avremo finito di divertirci...

nessun'altro e' al suo livello....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quale depressione, io mi preoccupo che quando saltera' il culo al tuo magnaccia *avremo finito di divertirci...
> 
> nessun'altro e' al suo livello....*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Purtroppo SIIIIIIII! ... ci aspettano tempi tristi e bui :triste::triste::triste:


















:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar sai se il berlusca ce la fa anche a sto giro...quanto ridiamo...Marì e Sterminator cadono in depressione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Comunque vedi perche' il vostro cervello e' imperscrutabile e si puo' equiparare al vuoto pneumatico?

T'ha fatto fuori il tuo vate, Fini e continui a sostenere ancora il maialone...

Poi dici che non siete fessi/cojoni?..roba da pazzi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Il "nano" scalcia  


 _14:11_Giustizia: Berlusconi, riforma subito
:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> contaci....:mrgreen:
> 
> a parte l'interdizione che scatta subito, c'e' anche questo che se becca il tuo megagalattico pezzo di merda....trovati un altro padrone a cui leccare il culo...
> 
> ...


ehhhhh non esagerare...poi ti confesso che l'ammiro perche'a me in questi anni e'capitata la stessa cosa,ovviamente non parlo di tribunali.
Sai in diverse occasioni hanno provato a togliermi il comando,parlo di societa',ma l'hanno sempre preso nel didietro,io sono ancora qua',loro masticano moltoooo amaro,d'altronde le palle non tutti le hanno.
Silvio,fatte le debite proporzioni,ha lo stesso problema,ma anche lui per ora rimane li'


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque vedi perche' il vostro cervello e' imperscrutabile e si puo' equiparare al vuoto pneumatico?
> 
> T'ha fatto fuori il tuo vate, Fini e continui a sostenere ancora il maialone...
> 
> ...


Si ho letto oggi, che alcuni stanno lasciando Fini.
Ma che c'entra? Io continuo a sostenerlo perchè credo in lui.
Ho sempre pensato che se Berlusconi fosse stato meno pieno di sè stesso e più furbo, lasciava a lui la presidenza del consiglio.
Infine la lega...
Anche Maroni è la lega, e non mi pare che sia un cattivo ministro.
Infine anche nella mia zona, la legge bossi fini, ha sistemato un mare de monnezza...a dirla tutta eh?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar sai se il berlusca ce la fa anche a sto giro...quanto ridiamo...Marì e Sterminator cadono in depressione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Esimio Conte a tal proposito comprero'una bottiglia di Krug da bere tipo arrivi di F1,certo che riesce come sempre.....i ns amici piangeranno un sacco


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar VIcenza da sola economicamente parlando in proporzione capitalizza più che tutto il veneto, e più che tutta l'Italia.
> L'alluvione?
> Ci siamo rimboccati le maniche anzichè mettersi a frignare che è lo stato che deve fare...
> Noi ce l'abbiamo nel DNA che lo stato, non fa un cazzo...
> ...


Vuoi che non lo sappia????Per non dire che laggiu'con il cavolo che pagano il canone tv,l'inps,l'inail,f24,che roba e'?

Emilia.R.Liguria,Lombardia,Veneto,T.A.Adige, Friuli,se fossimo una nazione..altro che Svizzera...dici che qualcuno ci pensa gia'???:up:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Ha scritto Bertold Brecht:
_*“*I deboli non  combattono_

_quelli più forti lottano forse per un’ora_

_quelli ancora più  forti lottano per molti anni_

_ma quelli fortissimi lottano per tutta la  vita._

_*Costoro sono indispensabili*”


*.

*_http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/sanremo-2011/luca-e-paolo-leggono-gramsci/62408?video


*Sono  partigiano, perciò odio chi non parteggia, odio gli indifferenti.*( A. Gramsci  )


​


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehhhhh non esagerare...poi ti confesso che l'ammiro perche'a me in questi anni e'capitata la stessa cosa,ovviamente non parlo di tribunali.
> Sai in diverse occasioni hanno provato a togliermi il comando,parlo di societa',ma l'hanno sempre preso nel didietro,io sono ancora qua',loro masticano moltoooo amaro,d'altronde le palle non tutti le hanno.
> Silvio,fatte le debite proporzioni,ha lo stesso problema,ma anche lui per ora rimane li'


E chi esagera...lo scenario in cui si e' infilato pensando di fare sempre il cazzo che gli pare e' anche questo...:mrgreen:

aggiungi anche una eventuale interdizione mossa dalla figliolanza visto l'andamento dei titoli Merdaset e l'emorragia di patrimonio che sta regalando a puttane e ricottari...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Vuoi che non lo sappia????Per non dire che laggiu'con il cavolo che pagano il canone tv,l'inps,l'inail,f24,che roba e'?*
> 
> Emilia.R.Liguria,Lombardia,Veneto,T.A.Adige, Friuli,se fossimo una nazione..altro che Svizzera...dici che qualcuno ci pensa gia'???:up:


Fanno bene....:mrgreen:

a parziale risarcimento del furto e depredazione del Mezzogiorno pre-unitario....

LADER'!!!...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: comunque vedere i leghisti che abbozzano e levano i debiti a Catania, Palermo,...danno 500mijoni di neuro a Roma etcetc e' una goduria....

raramente si sono visti in 150 anni cojoni del genere...ma che dico 150 anni...

paga asino padagno....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho letto oggi, che alcuni stanno lasciando Fini.
> Ma che c'entra? Io continuo a sostenerlo perchè credo in lui.
> Ho sempre pensato che se Berlusconi fosse stato meno pieno di sè stesso e più furbo, lasciava a lui la presidenza del consiglio.
> Infine la lega...
> ...


Il pregiudicato Maroni e' l'unica faccia spendibile e rischia di spaccare le Lega perche' non sopporta piu' ste porcate e sa di essere appoggiato pure dalla sinistra...(d'altronde sangue di Democrazia Proletaria non mente...:mrgreen

il fatto e' che comanda la sora Cesira e Reguzzoni, dato che il senatur non conta un cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

pazzesco, il celavevoduro popolo leghista che si fa comandare da una donna PER GIUNTA SICULA....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: ma per le pagliacciate a cui assistiamo, diteci che e' solo un sogno/inkubo....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vuoi che non lo sappia????Per non dire che laggiu'con il cavolo che pagano il canone tv,l'inps,l'inail,f24,che roba e'?
> 
> Emilia.R.Liguria,Lombardia,Veneto,T.A.Adige, Friuli,se fossimo una nazione..altro che Svizzera...dici che qualcuno ci pensa gia'???:up:


Sante Parole eh?
Ne ho viste di tutti i colori al militare...
Gente da Napoli che fa carte false, con certificati di famiglia farlocchi, gente che faceva l'autista di camion in nero senza patente, gente che nell'armadietto aveva un arsenale...
Al militare conosci l'Italia intera Lothar.
Gente che prende il sussidio di disoccupazione e al contempo fa il barbiere in casa. 
Ma cosa ci vuoi fare Lothar...in certi posti d'Italia impossibile lavorare in regola, e allora si lavora in nero, in altri posti impossibile lavorare in nero, perchè in due giorni ti beccano e ti stangano.
Ma la colpa è nostra di noi veneti, che servili e umili lavoriamo e pieghiamo la testa, mica speroniamo le guardie di finanza eh?
Mica scippiamo le signore fuori della farmacia. Ecc...ecc..ecc...
E non ti dico all'università.
Io non ho avuto il diritto alla casa dello studente, perchè il reddito della mia famiglia non era abbastanza basso, ma fuori dello studentato volvo e bmv targati in un certo modo...figli di medici, di ingegneri e ti ridono pure in faccia..." Càà...bisogna saperci fare con lo stato..cààà!"


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E chi esagera...lo scenario in cui si e' infilato pensando di fare sempre il cazzo che gli pare e' anche questo...:mrgreen:
> 
> aggiungi anche una eventuale interdizione mossa dalla figliolanza visto l'andamento dei titoli Merdaset e l'emorragia di patrimonio che sta regalando a puttane e ricottari...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vedi considera Mediaset quante familgie''sfama'',ai dipendenti non ci pensi??
E poi Sterminator,lui e Prodi sono riusciti per due volte a diventare Presidente del Consiglio,vuol dire avere palle e essere in gamba.
Questo lo scrivo anche se Prodi non l'adoro...a proposito l'ho incontrato poco tempo fa'lui usciva e io entravo,Audi A8 nera,pagata da noi con scorta...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fanno bene....:mrgreen:
> 
> a parziale risarcimento del furto e depredazione del Mezzogiorno pre-unitario....
> 
> ...


Si siamo degli asini.
Muli da soma.
Ma ce l'abbiamo sempre fatta nonostante lo stato italiano.
Almeno il passante di Mestre non è finito come la mitica, insostituibile unica...Salerno Reggio Calabria!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il pregiudicato Maroni e' l'unica faccia spendibile e rischia di spaccare le Lega perche' non sopporta piu' ste porcate e sa di essere appoggiato pure dalla sinistra...(d'altronde sangue di Democrazia Proletaria non mente...:mrgreen
> 
> il fatto e' che comanda la sora Cesira e Reguzzoni, dato che il senatur non conta un cazzo...
> 
> ...


Maroni pregiudicato?
Mi giunge nuova...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

*Noi veneti..*

Eh?

Record italiano di opere incompiute? Sicilia!
http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...strade-dighe-cantieri-eterni-ecco-italia.html

E' lo stato che deve fare...è lo stato che deve lavorare...non noi cittadini...è lo stato che ci deve mantenere...18 politico per tutti, stipendio garantito per tutti...W l'Italia


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sante Parole eh?
> Ne ho viste di tutti i colori al militare...
> Gente da Napoli che fa carte false, con certificati di famiglia farlocchi, gente che faceva l'autista di camion in nero senza patente, gente che nell'armadietto aveva un arsenale...
> Al militare conosci l'Italia intera Lothar.
> ...


Luogocomunismo becero e d'accatto...

avete evasori fiscali a tonnellate e ti mondi l'anima...:mrgreen:

ridicolo...

azz...la truffa della Credieuronord e' ancora viva e parli....

delle truffe delle quote latte dei tuoi amici di merenda, ti ha detto niente la mamma?

possibile che fai ste figure di merda solo per ignoranza?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi considera Mediaset quante familgie''sfama'',ai dipendenti non ci pensi??
> E poi Sterminator,lui e Prodi sono riusciti per due volte a diventare Presidente del Consiglio,vuol dire avere palle e essere in gamba.
> Questo lo scrivo anche se Prodi non l'adoro...a proposito l'ho incontrato poco tempo fa'lui usciva e io entravo,Audi A8 nera,pagata da noi con scorta...


La mafia col tuo metro ne sfama ancora di piu'...che famo?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si siamo degli asini.
> Muli da soma.
> Ma ce l'abbiamo sempre fatta nonostante lo stato italiano.
> Almeno il passante di Mestre non è finito come la mitica, insostituibile unica...Salerno Reggio Calabria!


E' vero anche il MOSE e' uno spettacolo e perfettamente funzionante...

ma fammi il piacere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maroni pregiudicato?
> Mi giunge nuova...


Beh in effetti meno del pluripregiudicato Bossi, ma dagli tempo, si fara' pure lui...

viva i leghisti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Luogocomunismo becero e d'accatto...
> 
> avete evasori fiscali a tonnellate e ti mondi l'anima...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Luoghi comuni?
No mio caro...esperienze vissute al militare...ero quello che faceva le pratiche per l'avvicinamento e le lisaac...tu non hai idea dei treppi...poverini non sapevano che prima di accettare la pratica si fa fare l'indagine dai carabinieri...
Mi dispiace stermi...
Mio caro, perchè guardi sempre la nostra pagliuzza...e non vedi la tua trave?
Anche noi ci arrangiamo come possiamo no?
Ma da noi lo stato è presente e vigila!
A bari...no!


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

*Pio Albergo Trivulzio di Milano*


ECCO LA LISTA COMPLETA DEI NOMI





​


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Luoghi comuni?
> No mio caro...esperienze vissute al militare...ero quello che faceva le pratiche per l'avvicinamento e le lisaac...tu non hai idea dei treppi...poverini non sapevano che prima di accettare la pratica si fa fare l'indagine dai carabinieri...
> Mi dispiace stermi...
> Mio caro, perchè guardi sempre la nostra pagliuzza...e non vedi la tua trave?
> ...


alla faccia della pagliuzza...fate affari e v'arricchite con la n'drangheta che e' na' bellezza...

i puri....

ma piantala che fai piu' bella figura...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh in effetti meno del pluripregiudicato Bossi, ma dagli tempo, si fara' pure lui...
> 
> viva i leghisti...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Spiegaci i reati imputati a Maroni...sapienton...
Che qua adesso non salta fuori che appartenere ad un partito sia essere dei pregiudicati.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Pio Albergo Trivulzio di Milano*
> 
> 
> ECCO LA LISTA COMPLETA DEI NOMI
> ...


Per la compagna di Pisapia, inquilina da 20anni, unico soldato,  l'esercito e' tutto PDL...pure La Russa....:mrgreen:

e parlano sti marci e fetenti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spiegaci i reati imputati a Maroni...sapienton...
> Che qua adesso non salta fuori che appartenere ad un partito sia essere dei pregiudicati.


Ignorante, prese a morsi la caviglia di un poliziotto...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
 nella perquisizione di Via Bellerio e fu condannato in primo e secondo grado a mesate di galera, poi in cassazione fu convertita la pena in 5000 e rotti neuro...

studia, 'gnuranta che non c'e' gusto a parlare con te...

sei trooppppo scarso...ma perfetto come loro elettore...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> alla faccia della pagliuzza...fate affari e v'arricchite con la n'drangheta che e' na' bellezza...
> 
> i puri....
> 
> ...


Maddai stermì...sono tutti luoghicomuni eh?
Dobbiamo prenderci indietro il riscatto del sequestro celadon capisci?
Sei tanto luogocomunista tu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai stermì...sono tutti luoghicomuni eh?
> Dobbiamo prenderci indietro il riscatto del sequestro celadon capisci?
> Sei tanto luogocomunista tu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Spero che ti abbiano fottuto soldi per la Credieuronord i tuoi compari...

anche se hai solo calecchie...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Luogocomunismo becero e d'accatto...
> 
> avete evasori fiscali a tonnellate e ti mondi l'anima...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ascolta Sterminator tanti anni il terremoto colpi'forte Friuli e Irpinia,io poche dopo ero la'con la Croce Rossa a portare viveri,spiace dirlo ma i Friuliani il giorno dopo cominciarono a ricostruire,la'mi dicon ci sianoa ncora baracche...ed e'cosi'in tante altre cose,voi avete una meraviglia coe il Salento e non la sapete''vendere'',noi tra Cesenatico e Cattolica,niente di paragonabile al vs mare,abbiamo la gente che si mette in fila per venirci.
Perche'????


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ignorante, prese a morsi la caviglia di un poliziotto...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> nella perquisizione di Via Bellerio e fu condannato in primo e secondo grado a mesate di galera, poi in cassazione fu convertita la pena in 5000 e rotti neuro...
> 
> studia, 'gnuranta che non c'e' gusto a parlare con te...
> ...


Eh ma il poliziotto era meridionale capisci?
Bisognava fare così...
Invece a Bari i contrabbandieri sparano contro la guardia di finanza e sono bravi cittadini liberi...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ignorante, prese a morsi la caviglia di un poliziotto...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> nella perquisizione di Via Bellerio e fu condannato in primo e secondo grado a mesate di galera, poi in cassazione fu convertita la pena in 5000 e rotti neuro...
> 
> studia, 'gnuranta che non c'e' gusto a parlare con te...
> ...



Bisogna essere PRECISI mio caro Stermi':

http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Roberto_Maroni

http://temi.repubblica.it/micromega-online/maroni-roberto-lega-nord-ministro-dellinterno/


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma il poliziotto era meridionale capisci?
> Bisognava fare così...
> Invece a Bari i contrabbandieri sparano contro la guardia di finanza e sono bravi cittadini liberi...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai l'orologio parecchio indietro.....di decenni...ora il grosso dei mafiosi fa affari con i tuoi amichetti coi colletti bianchi...

superitaliani, neh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ascolta Sterminator tanti anni il terremoto colpi'forte Friuli e Irpinia,io poche dopo ero la'con la Croce Rossa a portare viveri,spiace dirlo ma i Friuliani il giorno dopo cominciarono a ricostruire,la'mi dicon ci sianoa ncora baracche...ed e'cosi'in tante altre cose,voi avete una meraviglia coe il Salento e non la sapete''vendere'',noi tra Cesenatico e Cattolica,niente di paragonabile al vs mare,abbiamo la gente che si mette in fila per venirci.
> Perche'????


Ma per caso tu sai che fine hanno fatto le roulottes partite da Roma verso l'Irpinia? Non arrivarono mai eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
I friulani un mito. Pensa che quasi quasi si indignavano e dicevano siete venuti a vedere le nostre disgrazie, noi ci arrangiamo...
In Irpinia...scava lììììì...scava lììììììììììì c'è mio padre sotto lìììììììì:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2011)

Miseria, c'è ancora gente che va a votare.....


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisogna essere PRECISI mio caro Stermi':
> 
> http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Roberto_Maroni
> 
> ...


Si' ma e' fiato sprecato co' questi....

guarda come proteggono i km di porcate del nano, figurati i dilettanti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/72448/ndrangheta-anche-esponenti/

http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/96283/lega-ndrangheta-tutte-indagini/

http://www.asca.it/regioni-_NDRANGH..._CONCLUSA_PRIMA_PARTE_AUDIZIONI-577986--.html


Michele Placido ha detto:

http://www.calabriaonline.com/artic...su-connessioni-tra-ndrangheta-e-lega_5776.htm


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

*Lega e Mafia: 10 domande al Ministro Maroni.*

                                               Postato il 20 novembre 2010 da pierocarta0439 


 *Lega e Mafia: 10 domande al Ministro Maroni.*










:mrgreen:​


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eliminiamo province e regioni allora
> ci sto :up:
> 
> sono pragmatica


Ehmm, quando le coe in Italia funzionavano le rgioni c'erano solo sulla carta costituzionale...nella pratica no, quindi abbiamo la dimostrazione che province e regioni sono solo elementi geografici e non politici, quindi si, eliminiamole (con i politici  dentro, no???) Marì, non mi toccare il Vaticano, dal mio punto di vista vrrei che il vaticano si levasse un poco dalla vita politica, ma permane in me sempre rispetto per la istituzione religiosa che è.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/72448/ndrangheta-anche-esponenti/
> 
> http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/96283/lega-ndrangheta-tutte-indagini/
> 
> ...


Mari' e' impossibile....so' troppo corretti....:mrgreen:

azz... Bossi ha fatto due feste di finte lauree in medicina e per anni salutava la moglie (la prima) la mattina dicendo che andava all'ospedale a lavorare...:mrgreen:

quando la moglie se ne accorse lo sfankulo'...

il dutur'....diplomato alla Scuola radio elettra...il fallito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Ma allora chi si salva?


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora chi si salva?


Copme dimostrato oggi in laboratorio....nessuno. Gli italiani sono come Berlusconi in media, quindi adorano chi è come loro. Gli indignati? Alcuni lo sono davvero ed altri sono persone incoerenti con quello che fanno, ma il più delle persone adora chi è na merdaccia come lui.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehmm, quando le coe in Italia funzionavano le rgioni c'erano solo sulla carta costituzionale...nella pratica no, quindi abbiamo la dimostrazione che province e regioni sono solo elementi geografici e non politici, quindi si, eliminiamole (con i politici  dentro, no???) *Marì, non mi toccare il Vaticano*, dal mio punto di vista vrrei che il vaticano si levasse un poco dalla vita politica, ma permane in me sempre rispetto per la istituzione religiosa che è.



Caro Daniele per fortuna i preti non sono tutti uguali 
*
Leggi qua:*
http://domani.arcoiris.tv/finalmente-i-vescovi-abbandonano-berlusconi-ma-sara-vero/

Il CREATORE padre di tutto/i non c'ha mai messo piede in vaticano, putroppo  se no sai che botto?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora chi si salva?


Perche' Bossi non va bene?

Vi prende per il culo benissimo...so' 25 anni...

ormai il cetriolo s'e' pure saldato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Copme dimostrato oggi in laboratorio....nessuno. Gli italiani sono come Berlusconi in media, quindi adorano chi è come loro. Gli indignati? Alcuni lo sono davvero ed altri sono persone incoerenti con quello che fanno, ma il più delle persone adora chi è na merdaccia come lui.


Il tessuto sociale in questo paese e' alla frutta  siamo nella merda oltre la nostra testa.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehmm, quando le coe in Italia funzionavano le rgioni c'erano solo sulla carta costituzionale...nella pratica no, quindi abbiamo la dimostrazione che province e regioni sono solo elementi geografici e non politici, quindi si, eliminiamole (con i politici  dentro, no???) Marì, non mi toccare il Vaticano, dal mio punto di vista vrrei che il vaticano si levasse un poco dalla vita politica, ma permane in me sempre rispetto per la istituzione religiosa che è.


Ma il Vaticano è un piccolo staterello eh?
Come fa a condizionare la vita politica italiana?
Mi pare che oltre a dire: " Moderate i toni!", non faccia altro eh?
Come mai si ha così paura dell'ingerenza della chiesa cattolica nella vita politica?
Si è visto qualche vescovo scendere in campo per mettersi in lista per montecitorio?
Mah...
Ma penso che se al vaticano si fa notare che è troppo ingerente, esso si tira in disparte eh?
Già De Gasperi si contrapponeva a certe ingerenze, ed era un cattolicissimo eh?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il Vaticano è un piccolo staterello eh?
> Come fa a condizionare la vita politica italiana?
> Mi pare che oltre a dire: " Moderate i toni!", non faccia altro eh?
> Come mai si ha così paura dell'ingerenza della chiesa cattolica nella vita politica?
> ...


Ma tu ci credi veramente alle cazzate che hai scritto?

Prendi un tot per ogni post del genere?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' Bossi non va bene?
> 
> Vi prende per il culo benissimo...so' 25 anni...
> 
> ...


Maddai Bossi è un buffone no? Un cialtrone messo lì dagli altri per rappresentanza, la forza e le idee della lega sono fatte di ben altre persone dai su...oramai farnetica non sa più quello che dice...e quando parla sembra leggere stermì in tradi che parla della politica...
Sei molto bossiano nell'espressione...magari avrai un accento differente...ma i tuoi toni sono come quelli di Bossi eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Caro Daniele per fortuna i preti non sono tutti uguali
> *
> Leggi qua:*
> http://domani.arcoiris.tv/finalmente-i-vescovi-abbandonano-berlusconi-ma-sara-vero/
> ...


Da un lato non mi importa per chi votino, non mi importa per nulla, sono religiosi e come tali mantengo sempre rispetto per loro.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu ci credi veramente alle cazzate che hai scritto?
> 
> Prendi un tot per ogni post del genere?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


La mia opinone no?
Esistono anche i cattocomunisti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai Bossi è un buffone no? Un cialtrone messo lì dagli altri per rappresentanza, la forza e le idee della lega sono fatte di ben altre persone dai su...oramai farnetica non sa più quello che dice...e quando parla sembra leggere stermì in tradi che parla della politica...
> Sei molto bossiano nell'espressione...magari avrai un accento differente...ma i tuoi toni sono come quelli di Bossi eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


M'hai convinto, scendo in politica...preparate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Da un lato non mi importa per chi votino, non mi importa per nulla, sono religiosi e come tali mantengo sempre rispetto per loro.



Lo so che sei un bravo ragazzo ... incazzato si ma, un bravo giovane uomo


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Da un lato non mi importa per chi votino, non mi importa per nulla, sono religiosi e come tali mantengo sempre rispetto per loro.


Eh ma sai Daniele gli anziani si ricordano ancora dell'aria del dopoguerra...in cui le chiese erano stracolme di gente...e i preti dicevano nell'omelia...votate DC...chi vota PCI è scomunicato, andrà all'inferno.
Gli anziani sono fermi alla Chiesa preconciliare, pensano che ci sia ancora il latino...
Posso solo pensare che anche oggi, la chiesa appoggi solo le idee, che sono conformi alla religione cattolica eh?
Quindi no aborto, no divorzio, no unioni omosessuali.
Ma non lo fanno per opporsi a idee politiche, ma perchè credono e professano in certi ideali.
Se un feto è vita umana, il quinto comandamento dice non uccidere, quindi se abortire è uccidere, non possono dire ok.
Se il matrimonio è un sacramento esso è indissolubile.
( per esempio Marì, mettila come vuoi, se sei sposata in chiesa con il primo marito, girela come vuoi, per la chiesa cattolica il tuo secondo matrimonio non è valido, e amen).
Se per la chiesa cattolica la famiglia e il matrimonio sono l'unione tra un uomo e una donna, non possono dire, ok, anche l'unione tra omosessuali può essere sancita da un sacramento.
Oddio, mica se due gay vivono assieme finiscono in siberia però eh? E sono liberissimi di professare più o meno la loro fede e la loro spiritualità come credono.
Mi pare che sotto le votazioni i preti dicano...andate a votare secondo coscienza e responsabilità.
DI questo sono testimone, mai sentito preti dire, disertate le urne che tanto sono un branco di maiali e porci.
Amen così sia.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Copme dimostrato oggi in laboratorio....nessuno. Gli italiani sono come Berlusconi in media, quindi adorano chi è come loro. Gli indignati? Alcuni lo sono davvero ed altri sono persone incoerenti con quello che fanno, ma il più delle persone adora chi è na merdaccia come lui.


Non so sai...per l'italiano medio.
Ma il Berlusconismo ha ribadito un concetto.
Con il denaro si fa tutto.
Secondo me non è adorato, ma ci sono tantissime persone che hanno enormi interessi da difendere.
Se io sono dipendente di Mediaset, porto a casa il mio stipendio e sto zitto. Non è che Santoro mi paghi lo stipendio se dico che lascio Mediaset.
Casomai l'italiano medio invidia le possibilità del cavaliere eh?
Invidiano Arcore e compagnia bella...ma non lo adorano, nè lo ammirano.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> M'hai convinto, scendo in politica...preparate...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si..vado a comperare le cassette dei pomodori marci...
alla tua prima tribuna siamo in prima fila, io, x factor, e Lothar...
a seguire il popolo delle persone insultate da te...
Apri la bocca e iniziamo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sai Daniele gli anziani si ricordano ancora dell'aria del dopoguerra...in cui le chiese erano stracolme di gente...e i preti dicevano nell'omelia...votate DC...chi vota PCI è scomunicato, andrà all'inferno.
> Gli anziani sono fermi alla Chiesa preconciliare, pensano che ci sia ancora il latino...
> Posso solo pensare che anche oggi, la chiesa appoggi solo le idee, che sono conformi alla religione cattolica eh?
> Quindi no aborto, no divorzio, no unioni omosessuali.
> ...



E qui ti fotti :mrgreen: ... un prete in America (un santo uomo, di grande fede) ha celebrato il nostro matrimonio (il mio secondo) giustificando "nullo" quello celebrato precedentente in quanto lo ha ritenuto un errore di gioventu' per entrambi ... fottiti Giovannino :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si..vado a comperare le cassette dei pomodori marci...
> alla tua prima tribuna siamo in prima fila, *io, x factor, e Lothar*...
> a seguire il popolo delle persone insultate da te...
> Apri la bocca e iniziamo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s3TJl8voOk



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

:ciao::ciao::ciao:

*Alla prossima.*​


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si..vado a comperare le cassette dei pomodori marci...
> alla tua prima tribuna siamo in prima fila, io, x factor, e Lothar...
> a seguire il popolo delle persone insultate da te...
> Apri la bocca e iniziamo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh si'Sterminator e'un bravo uomo,ma come tutti i meridionali si incendia troppo facilmente....
Stermi ti pongo una domanda seria;credi davvero che Vendola,o Bersani,D'Alema,la bella Bindi,siano meglio di Bossi,Fini ,Silvio etc????
Sono la stessa cosa...politici di m..che ci hanno rotto i maroni.....

Ah vi do'una notizia;Delbono ex sindaco Pd di Bo,ha patteggiato 18 mesi con la condizionale,purtroppo alla Dozza non ci andra'...capito Sterminator...e ti annuncio che stamattina Merolo,candidato Pd sindaco di Bo e'stato 4 ore dal PM,chissa'sono davvero diversi i''vostri''??


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Eh si'Sterminator e'un bravo uomo,ma come tutti i meridionali si incendia troppo facilmente....
> Stermi ti pongo una domanda seria;credi davvero che Vendola,o Bersani,D'Alema,la bella Bindi,siano meglio di Bossi,Fini ,Silvio etc????
> Sono la stessa cosa...politici di m..che ci hanno rotto i maroni.....
> 
> Ah vi do'una notizia;Delbono ex sindaco Pd di Bo,ha patteggiato 18 mesi con la condizionale,purtroppo alla Dozza non ci andra'...capito Sterminator...e ti annuncio che stamattina Merolo,candidato Pd sindaco di Bo e'stato 4 ore dal PM,chissa'sono davvero diversi i''vostri''??


Intanto s'e' dimesso subito, ha restituito il maltolto e se ne e' ritornato all'universita' ad insegnare sparendo dalla politica...

ha preso poco, sotto i 3 anni, (19 mesi)  altrimenti sarebbe stato pure interdetto dai pubblici uffici...

uguale uguale al porco, neh?

la differenza voi non la vedete ed e' inutile parlarci con voi....

il cetriolone ormai ce l'avete talmente infilato dentro che vi preme il nervo ottico impedendovi la visione...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e poi cecato, noi li contestiamo mentre voi invece li fate santi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E qui ti fotti :mrgreen: ... un prete in America (un santo uomo, di grande fede) ha celebrato il nostro matrimonio (il mio secondo) giustificando "nullo" quello celebrato precedentente in quanto lo ha ritenuto un errore di gioventu' per entrambi ... fottiti Giovannino :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Allora Marì, domani trovo un prete e faccio dichiarare Beato il Berlusca AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ma ti rendi conto di cosa dici? Ok, ragazzi, domani scrivo sulla carta di identità che so cinese e divento cinese...AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH...certo che ti ha proprio venduto delle false verità eh?
CI vuol la Sacra Rota per annullare un matrimonio...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA...
C'è nessuno qua, che mi dà il divorzio? 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Marì, Marì sta qua è davvero gigantesca...


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Allora Marì, domani trovo un prete e faccio dichiarare Beato il Berlusca AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ma ti rendi conto di cosa dici? Ok, ragazzi, domani scrivo sulla carta di identità che so cinese e divento cinese...AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH...certo che ti ha proprio venduto delle false verità eh?
> CI vuol la Sacra Rota per annullare un matrimonio...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA...
> ...



Hai ragione tu ... parlavo di cose a livelli spirituali e di coscienza con  la pesona sbagliata 


Tu sei solo un pezzettino di carne che pascola per la sua vallata :mrgreen: sprovvisto di un'Anima ... C.V.D. :ciao:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E qui ti fotti :mrgreen: ... un prete in America (un santo uomo, di grande fede) ha celebrato il nostro matrimonio (il mio secondo) giustificando "nullo" quello celebrato precedentente in quanto lo ha ritenuto un errore di gioventu' per entrambi ... fottiti Giovannino :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma comunque Marì so che esistono maghi, fattucchiere, imbonitori, ecc..ecc...falsi preti...c'è di tutto...anche il mago Otelma...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Domani mi sposo con la Matraini...aspetta becco io il frate giusto...anzi no, domani mi faccio frate...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH

http://www.matrimonio.it/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23576


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai ragione tu ... parlavo di cose a livelli spirituali e di coscienza con  la pesona sbagliata
> 
> 
> Tu sei solo un pezzettino di carne che pascola per la sua vallata :mrgreen: sprovvisto di un'Anima ... C.V.D. :ciao:


Mi sa di si...ma sono carne tenera e saporitina...per buongustaie e palati sopraffini...


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma comunque Marì so che esistono maghi, fattucchiere, imbonitori, ecc..ecc...falsi preti...c'è di tutto...anche il mago Otelma...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Domani mi sposo con la Matraini...aspetta becco io il frate giusto...anzi no, domani mi faccio frate...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> http://www.matrimonio.it/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23576




Sei troppo sciocco e materialista per me ... dichiaro chiusa la discussione, smamma e ... ... ... punto.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sa di si...ma sono carne tenera e saporitina...per buongustaie e palati sopraffini...



AH! ... certamente  ci sono tante persone amanti dell'orrido :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH! ... certamente  ci sono tante persone amanti dell'orrido :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Basta paga' e trovi tante non schizzinose...:mrgreen:

so' abituate ai topi di fogna e mezze seghe.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Basta paga' e trovi tante non schizzinose...:mrgreen:
> 
> so' abituate ai topi di fogna e mezze seghe.....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



... anche questo e' vero :up:


:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io sono dipendente di Mediaset, porto a casa il mio stipendio e sto zitto.


Mentana non era stipendiato Mediaset? E mica solo lui... 

Mi dispiace tu abbia così poca stima delle persone Conte, delle persone che ragionano con la propria testa dico.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Stermi'  ma che avatar ti sei messo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi'  ma che avatar ti sei messo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Te piac'?

E' belllisssssssssimo...o' ver'?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te piac'?
> 
> E' belllisssssssssimo...o' ver'?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



MAH! ... ce ne sono di migliori :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Intanto s'e' dimesso subito, ha restituito il maltolto e se ne e' ritornato all'universita' ad insegnare sparendo dalla politica...
> 
> ha preso poco, sotto i 3 anni, (19 mesi) altrimenti sarebbe stato pure interdetto dai pubblici uffici...
> 
> ...


 non e'proprio cosi',non lo puoi sapere da li La sera stessa disse a una tv locale''si tratta di €100...e li restituiro',non vedo perche'mi debba dimettere...''poi forse non sai che il precedente presidente del tribunale,e il Pm di allora(guarda caso tutti e 2 simpatizzanti Pd..)lo prosciolsero'perche'''il fatto non sussiste''...questa Pm nuova invece ha le palle e l'ha condannato..
E'l'evidenza :giudici che non sono di sinistra ne conosco 1....moltoo bene e basta.poi qui'e'tipo Corea del Nord.i compagni sono il 60%.....


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e'proprio cosi',non lo puoi sapere da li La sera stessa disse a una tv locale''si tratta di €100...e li restituiro',non vedo perche'mi debba dimettere...''poi forse non sai che il precedente presidente del tribunale,e il Pm di allora(guarda caso tutti e 2 simpatizzanti Pd..)lo prosciolsero'perche'''il fatto non sussiste''...questa Pm nuova invece ha le palle e l'ha condannato..
> E'l'evidenza :giudici che non sono di sinistra ne conosco 1....moltoo bene e basta.poi qui'e'tipo Corea del Nord.i compagni sono il 60%.....


Lothar sei faziosissimo e disonesto pure intellettualmente...

Il 15 giugno 2009 in campagna elettorale Cazzola denuncia le scorrettezze di Del Bono e nonostante cio' il 21 vince....

quindi secondo il tuo modello ideale di riferimento del Berluskaz essendo stato eletto dal popolo se ne deve fregare...

COERENZA!

a settembre richiesta di archiviazione...

a dicembre respinta e processato...

a gennaio 2010 patteggia e va fuori dalle balle scaricato dal partito...

quindi in 6 mesi e' stato sfankulato e si e' risolto il problema e nessuno si straccia le vesti per il martire......

da voi c'e' un super delinquente che da 17 anni si professa pure santo e voi continuamente gli leccate il culo...

Cuffaro s'e' tolto dai coglioni ed e' andato in galera  solo al terzo grado avendo per giunta festeggiato a cannoli la condanna in primo grado...

VERGOGNATI!

del percorso giudiziario di Previti ne vogliamo parlare?

VERGOGNATI!

di Fitto che per evitargli l'arresto in Puglia il tuo beniamino l'ha nominato ministro, ne vogliamo parlare?

VERGOGNATI!

di Brancher...di Verdini...di Dell'Utri...etc etc...

ma vergogna ne provate mai?

siete il peggio...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il pregiudicato Maroni *e' l'unica faccia spendibile *e rischia di spaccare le Lega perche' non sopporta piu' ste porcate e sa di essere appoggiato pure dalla sinistra...(d'altronde sangue di Democrazia Proletaria non mente...:mrgreen
> 
> il fatto e' che comanda la sora Cesira e Reguzzoni, dato che il senatur non conta un cazzo...
> 
> ...


ma de che?
solo perchè, concentrandosi sulle amanti di berl, non resta tempo per scoprire quanto fa pagare le sue (che comunque sono di meno) ai cittadini nè di disvelare i suoi bluff su ciò che dice di fare e non fa (anzi fa l'opposto)


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma de che?
> solo perchè, concentrandosi sulle amanti di berl, non resta tempo per scoprire quanto fa pagare le sue (che comunque sono di meno) ai cittadini nè di disvelare i suoi bluff su ciò che dice di fare e non fa (anzi fa l'opposto)


Se e' per questo, mettici anche le tangenti spacciate per consulenze a lui ed alla sua Votino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque sta avendo un sussulto di dignita' e rischia di spaccare la lega....

comunque vada si stanno sparando nei coglioni e la riprova e' l'annullamento della trasmissione in diretta con Annunziata...

alla faccia di Radio Padania Libera....

al 1000% 

COJONE PADANO, TAS E PAGH' I TASS'!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se e' per questo, mettici anche le tangenti spacciate per consulenze a lui ed alla sua Votino...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqFiTF6SwZg





​


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

*PS Buongiorno :mrgreen:
*​


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqFiTF6SwZg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sotto casa del fratellino di Luca Luca....e s'e' incazzato anche....

fanculo...


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sotto casa del fratellino di Luca Luca....e s'e' incazzato anche....
> 
> fanculo...



Che schifo Stermi', che schifo ... quando si svegliera' veramente il popolo


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che schifo Stermi', che schifo ... quando si svegliera' veramente il popolo


Mari', l'ho gia' detto e piu' passa il tempo piu' mi convinco che in parecchi faranno una brutta fine, ma brutta brutta.....e non metaforicamente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari', l'ho gia' detto e piu' passa il tempo piu' mi convinco che in parecchi faranno una brutta fine, ma brutta brutta.....e non metaforicamente...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



MAH! ... lo spero tanto :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

Stermi', Berluska porta sfiga 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2011)

ma quando mai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quando mai...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj0fKKjJUE4



:mrgreen::mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj0fKKjJUE4
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen::mrgreen:​


sgrat sgrat....e' d'uopo...

azz... me so' ricordato che consigliava anche di comprare a mani basse ENI ed ENEL...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

Io penso ad una cosa :mrgreen: e mi viene da ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

